# AMD im Q1/2015: Umsatz bricht weiter ein, neue Radeons im zweiten Halbjahr



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD im Q1/2015: Umsatz bricht weiter ein, neue Radeons im zweiten Halbjahr*

					AMD hat seine Geschäftszahlen für das erste Quartal 2015 bekanntgegeben und bleibt dabei hinter den ohnehin schon niedrig angesetzten Erwartungen zurück. 1,03 Milliarden US-Dollar wurden umgesetzt, Netto bleibt eine rote 180 Mio. stehen. Neue Grafikkarten stellt CEO Lisa Su derweil für das zweite Halbjahr in Aussicht, eine Vorschau soll es noch im laufenden Quartal geben.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD im Q1/2015: Umsatz bricht weiter ein, neue Radeons im zweiten Halbjahr*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. April 2015)

Samsung, ich flehe euch an, kauft endlich diese marode Firma und führt sie wieder zur alten stärke zurück.
Am preis kann es ja nicht liegen, auf dem ramschniveau kann so ziemlich jede IT Firme Amd kaufen.
Amd benötigt Patente, Fertigungsstätten und Geld für Forschung, das alles kann Samsung nebenbei abliefern.
Wo liegt das Problem, weigern sich die Amd-Bosse und haben angst vorm Jobverlust, ist hier der US-Staat der Miesepeter oder gar ein Patentstreit - kann man alles lösen wenn man will.
Ich bin kein großer Amd Fan, aber ohne diese Firma baut sich Intel vom Geld nur mehr Ferienhäuser und dessen Leistungspuls beschränken sich ausschließlich nur mehr auf IGP's.


----------



## ich558 (17. April 2015)

Sollen einfach mal gescheite CPUs entwickeln


----------



## Litusail (17. April 2015)

Sehr gut, neue GPUs auf das zweite Halbjahr verschoben. Scheint also doch massive Probleme zu geben. Und nicht wie vermutet wurde: "Es wird gewartet bis der neue Treiber fertig ist...". 

So einfach kann man es Nvidia eben machen.


----------



## alm0st (17. April 2015)

Die aktuelle Entwicklung ist wirklich nicht rosig. Wenn man dann noch sieht wie viel mehr Budget Nvidia und Intel für ihre Entwicklung und Investition über haben, frag ich mich wie AMD da mittelfristig über Wasser bleiben möchte? Was machen sie bloß wenn das 2. Halbjahr aller Hoffnung zu Trotz auch flopt?


----------



## PCGH_Mark (17. April 2015)

Litusail schrieb:


> Sehr gut, neue GPUs auf das zweite Halbjahr verschoben. Scheint also doch massive Probleme zu geben. Und nicht wie vermutet wurde: "Es wird gewartet bis der neue Treiber fertig ist...".


Text gelesen? Es ist schon seit Monaten die Rede vom Sommer (= 2. Halbjahr).


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. April 2015)

Könnte auch sein das man bezüglich Grafikkarten "auch" auf Win10 wartet - nur eine Vermutung, aber klingt irgendwie doch einleuchtend.


----------



## Litusail (17. April 2015)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Text gelesen? Es ist schon seit Monaten die Rede vom Sommer (= 2. Halbjahr).



Hatte Su nicht immer vom ersten Halbjahr 2015 gesprochen?

Edit: So hatte ich das zumindest in Erinnerung.

Edit2: 


> Wann die beiden High-End-Varianten R9 390 und 390X erscheinen sollen, ist unklar. Noch vor wenigen Monaten ging man von April aus, auf der CeBIT bezweifeln das jedoch manche Hersteller.


CeBIT 2015: AMDs Next-Gen-Grafikkarte R9 390X soll über 700 US-Dollar kosten | heise online


----------



## JTRch (17. April 2015)

Hier fragen sich gewisse ernsthaft warum niemand AMD kauft? Weil es ein Fass ohne Boden ist mit kaum Wert. Was hat AMD dem Käufer zu bieten? Eine x86 Lizenz wo nicht mal sicher ist ob der Käufer sie danach weiter verwenden darf (Intel hat schon mal gedroht sie zu entziehen)? Und Angesicht des ARM Booms will da überhaupt noch jemand eine x86 Lizenz? Es gibt in allen Bereichen wo AMD tätig ist interessantere Übernahmekandidaten. Nur bei den meisten sitzt Apple als Mehrheitsaktionär drin. Haben viele verpennt: Apple ist heute einer der grösste Chipproduzenten der Welt, da bei vielen Hersteller Apple mit einer riesigen Summe an Kapital mit drin steckt.

Ich behaupte es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis AMD dasselbe Schicksal ereilt wie Cyrix. Und momentan sind sie einfach wieder das womit sie angefangen haben: ein Billigproduzent.


----------



## ravenhearth (17. April 2015)

Nur kann Intel AMD die x86-Lizenz nicht entziehen, weil sie selbst auf Patente von AMD (64 Bit!) angewiesen sind. Bei einer Übernahme wäre das natürlich was anderes, aber Intel braucht die Patente, so oder so.


----------



## TheSir99 (17. April 2015)

R.I.P. AMD


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (17. April 2015)

PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Text gelesen? Es ist schon seit Monaten die Rede vom Sommer (= 2. Halbjahr).


Es war in der Regel die Rede von Mai...
...und der Mai liegt nicht im 2.Halbjahr, sondern im 2. Quartal!


----------



## KonterSchock (17. April 2015)

schwere Lage für AMD, Samsung könnte die Lösung werden.


----------



## evilmane666 (17. April 2015)

also wen die nicht bald mal irgendwas releasen, oder ankündigen sehe ich schwarz , schade ich mag Amd Produkte. vielleicht wäre es ja wirklich besser, wen Amd zu ner großen Firma gehört


----------



## Litusail (17. April 2015)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Es war in der Regel die Rede von Mai...
> ...und der Mai liegt nicht im 2.Halbjahr, sondern im 2. Quartal!



Das meinte ich ja.....


----------



## Stox (17. April 2015)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> schwere Lage für AMD, Samsung könnte die Lösung werden.



Oder das komplette Ende.


----------



## PCTom (17. April 2015)

TheSir99 schrieb:


> R.I.P. AMD



Jaja für AMD gab es hier schon mehr RIP als Sandkörner in der Wüste aber Totgesagte leben länger   und 2016 gibt es nicht nur AMD noch sondern auch neue CPU von AMD.
Nur das mit dem zweiten Halbjahr stößt mir gerade etwas sauer auf, raus mit den Karten ...


----------



## Matriach (17. April 2015)

JTRch schrieb:


> Hier fragen sich gewisse ernsthaft warum niemand AMD kauft? Weil es ein Fass ohne Boden ist mit kaum Wert. Was hat AMD dem Käufer zu bieten? Eine x86 Lizenz wo nicht mal sicher ist ob der Käufer sie danach weiter verwenden darf (Intel hat schon mal gedroht sie zu entziehen)? Und Angesicht des ARM Booms will da überhaupt noch jemand eine x86 Lizenz? Es gibt in allen Bereichen wo AMD tätig ist interessantere Übernahmekandidaten. Nur bei den meisten sitzt Apple als Mehrheitsaktionär drin. Haben viele verpennt: Apple ist heute einer der grösste Chipproduzenten der Welt, da bei vielen Hersteller Apple mit einer riesigen Summe an Kapital mit drin steckt.
> 
> Ich behaupte es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis AMD dasselbe Schicksal ereilt wie Cyrix. Und momentan sind sie einfach wieder das womit sie angefangen haben: ein Billigproduzent.



Lass dir mal das Zitat unter mir auf der Zunge zergehen, genau darauf kommt es nämlich an, Intel *würde* ja gerne, *kann* aber nicht. 
Abgesehen davon braucht sich Samsung in keiner Weise hinter Apple verstecken.
Ich betone es gerne immer und immer wieder, mit Sasmung an AMD's Seite wären viele Karten ziemlich neu gemischt.
Oder warum denkst du das Intel so umfangreich mit NV ein Abkommen unterhält?
Selbst Intel muss sich eingestehen das Samsung ein harter Gegner wäre der viele Verhältnisse umgestalten könnte.




ravenhearth schrieb:


> Nur kann Intel AMD die x86-Lizenz nicht entziehen, weil sie selbst auf Patente von AMD (64 Bit!) angewiesen sind. Bei einer Übernahme wäre das natürlich was anderes, aber Intel braucht die Patente, so oder so.



Sign 

Grüße


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (17. April 2015)

Die sollen einfach hin machen! Möchte gern aufrüsten.


----------



## lol2k (17. April 2015)

evilmane666 schrieb:


> also wen die nicht bald mal irgendwas releasen, oder ankündigen sehe ich schwarz , schade ich mag Amd Produkte.



Meiner Meinung nach das eigentliche Problem! Dieser Rebrand alter Chips kann auf Dauer Marktanteile kosten. Die Leistungssprünge in höheren Auflösungen sind zu marginal. Als Besitzer der 7970 habe ich es nicht eingesehen, eine X290X kaufen - der Zugewinn an Leistung in höheren Auflösungen war bislang einfach zu gering. Ich hoffe Fiji bringt den erhofften Segen!


----------



## mrpendulum (17. April 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7328300 schrieb:
			
		

> Samsung, ich flehe euch an, kauft endlich diese marode Firma und führt sie wieder zur alten stärke zurück.






Absolutes wunschdenken! Wieso sollte Samsung einen so marodes Unternehmen kaufen, das weder eine starke Marke noch lohnenswerte Produkte im Portfolio hat! Das Unternehmen hat zudem keinen billigen Preis. Denn hinter AMD stehen gläubiger mit unglaublich hohen Beträgen. Was denkst denn du wo das ganze Geld hinter AMD herkommt?


AMD hat sich sein eigenes Grab geschaufelt. Man hätte sich nie so vergrößern dürfen. Der Erwerb von ATI und anderen Unternehmen war der größte Fehler in der Unternehmensgeschichte. Man kaufte einige Unternehmensbereiche auf, die überhaupt gar kein gewinn abwarfen. Auch jetzt - wer will AMD kaufen? Da muss in fast allen Bereichen noch soviel subventioniert und investiert werden bis diese einigermaßen rund laufen.


Zum Glück Habe ich breites letztes Jahr alle meine Aktien verkauft. War damals der beste Zeitpunkt. Ich habe meinen Glauben an die Chefetage dieses Unternehmens schon lange verloren. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht ist AMD ein Trümmerhaufen gemischt mit künstlerischer schönmalerei.


----------



## TheLukay (17. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Sollen einfach mal gescheite CPUs entwickeln



Gib AMD das Budget das Intel hat und dann wirst du die auch sehen. Sowas entwickelt sich nicht von alleine


----------



## criss vaughn (17. April 2015)

Wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese, kann ich mir nur wundern^^

Ein negativ ausgewiesenes Quartalsergebnis, muss noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass AMD am Ende ist, sondern lediglich, dass die Ausgaben höher waren als der Umsatz. Da AMD sich hinsichtlich Strategie vollständig umkrempeln musste und weiterhin muss, sind Investitionen in Millardenhöhe notwendig. Zudem entstehen rote Zahlen auch, wenn man Rückstellungen bildet, das Ergebnis korrigiert etc. Chip-Strategien werden nicht auf 3 - 5, sondern eher 5 - 10 - 15 Jahre Basis entworfen und je nach dem auch überworfen - das kostet und zwar massiv. Wirklich alarmierend sind die Verkaufszahlen, und gerade hier setzt AMD auf die neuen Karten und die neuen CPU's. Sollten diese floppen und / oder die Kosten nicht gedeckt werden, da man weiterhin den Preisliebling spielen möchte, wird es allerdings wirklich hässlich ..

Aber ohne drüber nachzudenken ein _RIP_ o. Ä. in den Raum zu werfen, ist etwas arg blasphemisch


----------



## ich558 (17. April 2015)

TheLukay schrieb:


> Gib AMD das Budget das Intel hat und dann wirst du die auch sehen. Sowas entwickelt sich nicht von alleine



Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied
Hätten sie in der Vergangenheit besser gewirtschaftet, geforscht, Rücklagen gebildet wären sie jetzt nicht da wo so sind.


----------



## evilmane666 (17. April 2015)

ich hoffe das die Ankündigungen auch kommen, und nicht nur zum Aktionäre vertrösten da sind .Amd zu Übernehmen würde sicherlich ne Stange Geld kosten , aber ich Denke wen sie zu nem gutem Konzern gehören  würden, könnte man deren Cpus sicher wieder in Konkurrenz zu Intel bringen , glaube ich zumindest  bei der Grafik Sparte sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem , die Sind doch ne gute und Günstige Alternative zu Nvidia .


----------



## TheLukay (17. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied
> Hätten sie in der Vergangenheit besser gewirtschaftet, geforscht, Rücklagen gebildet wären sie jetzt nicht da wo so sind.



Hätte Intel nicht Unternehmen jahrelang Geld in den Arsch geblasen damit diese Intel statt AMD in PCs verbauen, würde es jetzt auch anders aussehen.

Abschließend: hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Es ist nun mal wie es ist, liegt sicherlich an mehreren dingen, dass es AMD nicht so gut geht. Letztendlich tut aber auch der Käufer nichts dafür. Ich kenn genug Leute die nicht mal wissen, dass AMD existiert


----------



## Kondar (17. April 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7328317 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte auch sein das man bezüglich Grafikkarten "auch" auf Win10 wartet - nur eine Vermutung, aber klingt irgendwie doch einleuchtend.



nein nicht wirklich.
Ich habe im Dez 14 mir ne GTX980 gekauft weil es eben NICHTS neues von AMD gab.
Alleine wenn AMD was angekündigt hätte was im Jan/Feb 15  erscheinen sollte hätte ich gewartet und AMD hätte so erst einmal NV "gebremst".
Werbung BlahBlah auch 100% Windows 10 gebe ich nichts drauf aber eben ggf. viele andere.


----------



## Gysi1901 (17. April 2015)

Das Rennen im Bereich der x86-CPUs ist vorbei. Intel hat gewonnen, da könnte Samsung noch so viel reinstecken. Wir wissen ja gar nicht, was geschehen würde, gäbe Intel einmal Gas. Dass sie jedoch wenig Gas geben, ist offensichtlich.
Aber die Grafikkarten... da ist AMD noch längst nicht abgeschrieben. Es wäre immens wichtig, wenn AMD wenigstens in diesem Bereich seinen Konkurrenten dauerhaft jagen könnte. Und mit, sagen wir, 20 Milliarden von Samsung für Forschung und Entwicklung (und auch Marketing) würde das viel leichter fallen.



TheLukay schrieb:


> Letztendlich tut aber auch der Käufer nichts dafür. Ich kenn genug Leute die nicht mal wissen, dass AMD existiert


Es ist nicht die Aufgabe des Käufers, einem Unternehmen die Profite zu sichern


----------



## Kondar (17. April 2015)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Nur kann Intel AMD die x86-Lizenz nicht entziehen, weil sie selbst auf Patente von AMD (64 Bit!) angewiesen sind. Bei einer Übernahme wäre das natürlich was anderes, aber Intel braucht die Patente, so oder so.



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?


----------



## PCGH_Mark (17. April 2015)

CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Es war in der Regel die Rede von Mai...
> ...und der Mai liegt nicht im 2.Halbjahr, sondern im 2. Quartal!


Anfang Januar war die Rede von einer Markteinführung unmittelbar vor der Computex (je nach Interpretation also Ende Mai oder Anfang Juni). Im März war dann nur noch die Rede von einer Vorstellung zur Computex. Ohenhin steht im Artikel, dass das zweite Halbjahr auch Juni bedeuten könnte, eben zur Computex hin.

Edit: Hier die Links:
AMD-Gerüchte: R9 380X 50 % schneller als R9 290X, Vorstellung Mai/Juni
AMD Pirate Islands (R300): Angeblich doch runderneuertes Line-Up, Vorstellung im Juni


----------



## Stox (17. April 2015)

> [...] 20 Milliarden von Samsung für Forschung und Entwicklung (und auch Marketing) würde das viel leichter fallen.





Samsung hat neuerdings Geld zu verschenken? Wenn ja, muss ich gleich mal ne Mail aufsetzen vielleicht bekommt man ja was ab...
Mir fällt auch nicht mal Ansatzweise ein Grund ein, wieso Samsung so etwas tun sollte


----------



## evilmane666 (17. April 2015)

ich frage mich ob diese  Vorfälle, wo Ex Mittarbeiter von Amd vertrauliche Daten weitergegeben haben ( Glaube an Intel ) ,Einfluss auf auf Die beschissene Situation von Amd haben ?


----------



## buggs001 (17. April 2015)

Schade eigentlich.

Meine 780er spinnt sich einen ab und daher "muss" ich upgraden.
Nach dem 970er-Schmäh von nvidia möchte ich allerdings wieder auf AMD wechseln.
Diese andauernden Versprechungen und die Verzögerungstaktik von AMD machen es mir aber nicht unbedingt leichter.

Wie viel Vorsprung hat nvidia jetzt mit Maxwell schon?
Zu viel meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Deimos (17. April 2015)

ravenhearth schrieb:


> Nur kann Intel AMD die x86-Lizenz nicht entziehen, weil sie selbst auf Patente von AMD (64 Bit!) angewiesen sind. Bei einer Übernahme wäre das natürlich was anderes, aber Intel braucht die Patente, so oder so.


Ich bezweifle, dass deine zwei Sätze die ganze IP- und Lizenzierungssituation akkurat abbilden.  Im Zweifelsfall dürfte Intel da klar besser aufgestellt sein. 



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier einige Kommentare lese, kann ich mir nur wundern^^


Ist doch jedes Quartal so. 



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Wirklich alarmierend sind die Verkaufszahlen, und gerade hier setzt AMD auf die neuen Karten und die neuen CPU's. Sollten diese floppen und / oder die Kosten nicht gedeckt werden, da man weiterhin den Preisliebling spielen möchte, wird es allerdings wirklich hässlich ..


AMD hat seit längerem in erster Linie ein Absatz- und kein Margenproblem. In Q4/2014 hat man für Q1/2015 einen Volumenrückgang von 15% (+- 3%) und eine Margenerhöung 5% von erwartet - geworden sinds nun -17% bzw. +3%. Da solche Effekte planbar sind, kann man sie entsprechend antizipieren. Da stecken ja überall langfristige Pläne dahinter und man denkt doch etwas weiter als ein Quartal...


----------



## criss vaughn (17. April 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ist doch jedes Quartal so.



Ich vergaß 



Deimos schrieb:


> AMD hat seit längerem in erster Linie ein Absatz- und kein Margenproblem. In Q4/2014 hat man für Q1/2015 einen Volumenrückgang von 15% (+- 3%) und eine Margenerhöung 5% von erwartet - geworden sinds nun -17% bzw. +3%. Da solche Effekte planbar sind, kann man sie entsprechend antizipieren. Da stecken ja überall langfristige Pläne dahinter und man denkt doch etwas weiter als ein Quartal...



Korrekt, das meinte ich auch bzgl. Strategie. Ich kann AMD nur wünschen, die Ritt auf Messer's Schneide bzgl. Attraktivität, Kostendeckung und Leistung zu meistern


----------



## ich558 (17. April 2015)

TheLukay schrieb:


> Hätte Intel nicht Unternehmen jahrelang Geld in den Arsch geblasen damit diese Intel statt AMD in PCs verbauen, würde es jetzt auch anders aussehen.
> 
> Abschließend: hätte hätte Fahrradkette. Es ist nun mal wie es ist, liegt sicherlich an mehreren dingen, dass es AMD nicht so gut geht. Letztendlich tut aber auch der Käufer nichts dafür. Ich kenn genug Leute die nicht mal wissen, dass AMD existiert



Auch AMD hätte anderen Firmen in den Arsch kriechen können. Dazu hatte jeder die Möglichkeit nur hat sie eben der klügere von beiden genutzt


----------



## Gysi1901 (17. April 2015)

Stox schrieb:


> Samsung hat neuerdings Geld zu verschenken? Wenn ja, muss ich gleich mal ne Mail aufsetzen vielleicht bekommt man ja was ab...
> Mir fällt auch nicht mal Ansatzweise ein Grund ein, wieso Samsung so etwas tun sollte


Um Geld zu verdienen  Das wäre ja keine barmherzige Spende. Kunden kaufen und bescheren somit Profit, wenn neue Grafikkarten deutlich besser sind als die Alten. Der dafür nötige Fortschritt wächst nicht auf nem Baum. Für jeden Euro, den Samsung investiert, wollen sie natürlich in ein paar Jahren nen Euro fünfzig zurück.
Sofern Du auf den Betrag von 20 Milliarden anspielst: das war salopp dahergesagt und dementsprechend gekennzeichnet. Zudem wären das, über 5 Jahre verteilt, 4 Milliarden p.a. Das ist für diesen Markt nun wirklich keine absurd hohe Summe.


----------



## Brehministrator (17. April 2015)

ich558 schrieb:


> Auch AMD hätte anderen Firmen in den Arsch kriechen können. Dazu hatte jeder die Möglichkeit nur hat sie eben der klügere von beiden genutzt



Falsch. Um jemandem "in den Arsch zu kriechen" braucht man nämlich Geld... Sehr viel Geld  Intel hat um Größenordnungen mehr frei verfügbares Bargeld als AMD. Das war übrigens durchgängig so, auch zu den Zeiten, wo AMD gerade mit ihren Athlon64-Prozessoren voll im Trend war. AMD ist einfach ein viel kleineres Unternehmen, und hatte schlichtweg zu keinem Zeitpunkt die Möglichkeit, Firmen auf diese Weise so fest an sich zu binden, wie es Intel geschafft hat. Dazu stieg AMD einfach zu spät in den CPU-Markt ein. Der war da schon fest in der Hand von Intel.

Deine Aussage ist so betrachtet ziemlich zynisch  Das ist in etwa, wie wenn du schreiben würdest _"Ein Sportler und ein beinamputierter Mann sitzen auf einer Wiese. An einem Baum lehnt eine Leiter, und oben hängt ein Beutel voller Geld. Der Sportler steigt die Leiter hoch und holt sich das Geld. Beide hatten die Möglichkeit, nur hat sie eben der klügere von beiden genutzt."_

Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das war keine Absicht, sondern du kennst nur den Hintergrund nicht...


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

> Aber ich gehe mal davon aus, das war keine Absicht, sondern du kennst nur den Hintergrund nicht...


ist leider in allen foren so, die leute sind uninformiert und dichten sich selbst ihre "wahrheit" zusammen:\




ich558 schrieb:


> Sollen einfach mal gescheite CPUs entwickeln


haben sie mit Kaveri udn Carrizo getan, nur bringt eine gute µArch nichts, wenn man keine konkurrenzfähige fertigung hat.

das AMD keine eigene fertigungsanlagen hat ist dir aber eh bekannt?




lol2k schrieb:


> Dieser Rebrand alter Chips kann auf Dauer Marktanteile kosten


aber die OEMs wollen es halt udn damit macht man sehr wohl umsatz, der typische blödmarktkunde kauft ein gerät udn glaubt es wären neue GPUs.
das die nicht schneller sind erfahren die meisten käufer auch nie, deswegen werden AMD/NVIDIA damit auch nicht aufhören, blöd wären sie!

ob es bei der 300er serie rebranding gibt muß sich erst zeigen, bis jetzt gibt es dazu nur gerüchte.
können genausogut unterhalb der 390X einfach die "alten" GPUs mit neuen masken bei GF sein.
sollen ja angeblich alle von GF kommen, dann ist ein rebrand eh nicht mehr möglich!


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2015)

Gysi1901 schrieb:


> Das Rennen im Bereich der x86-CPUs ist vorbei. Intel hat gewonnen, da könnte Samsung noch so viel reinstecken. Wir wissen ja gar nicht, was geschehen würde, gäbe Intel einmal Gas. Dass sie jedoch wenig Gas geben, ist offensichtlich.



AMD hat in der Vergangenheit mit dem AMD K6-3, dem Athlon und dem Athlon 64 schon mehrfach bewiesen das auch ein kleines Entwicklerteam extrem viel bewegen kann. Der Cell Prozessor der PS3, sowie seine Weiterentwicklungen beweisen ebenfalls das ein wagemutiges Team mit innovativen Ideen auch mit einem relativ kleinen Budget (400 Mio $) extrem viel bewegen kann.

Beim Bulldozer hat es leider nicht so geklappt wie sie sich das erhofft haben.

Sie hatten mit dem Phenom II übrigens schonmal ein deutlich besseres Design, der Phenom II X6 hat den FX 8150 überholt und ist auch heute noch besser als die FX 6000er.



Kondar schrieb:


> nein nicht wirklich.
> Ich habe im Dez 14 mir ne GTX980 gekauft weil es eben NICHTS neues von AMD gab.
> Alleine wenn AMD was angekündigt hätte was im Jan/Feb 15  erscheinen sollte hätte ich gewartet und AMD hätte so erst einmal NV "gebremst".
> Werbung BlahBlah auch 100% Windows 10 gebe ich nichts drauf aber eben ggf. viele andere.



R9-290X, ein wenig stromhungrig, spielt aber ihre Vorteile in 4K und 5K aus.



Kondar schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?



Wenn Intel AMD verbietet x86er herzustellen kann AMD Intel verbieten 64Bit x86er herzustellen. Dann darf Intel die alten P4s und einen uralten Atom rauskramen und die an denn Mann bringen. Es herrscht hier ein Gleichgewicht des Schreckens. Paradoxerweise wäre es wohl lukrativer wenn AMD den Laden dichtmacht und Intel ordentlich für seine Lizenzen zur Kasse bittet.



Stox schrieb:


> Samsung hat neuerdings Geld zu verschenken? Wenn ja, muss ich gleich mal ne Mail aufsetzen vielleicht bekommt man ja was ab...
> Mir fällt auch nicht mal Ansatzweise ein Grund ein, wieso Samsung so etwas tun sollte



Der Desktop- und Laptopmarkt sind extrem wichtig und hier haben die x86er noch extrem viel zu sagen, es würde durchaus in Samsungs Konglomeratstrategie passen hier groß einzusteigen. Samsung könnte entweder versuchen extrem starke ARM CPUs herzustellen und die x86er Dominanz zu brechen oder sie steigen in den x86er Markt ein. Am besten geht letzteres indem man ein Unternehmen übernimmt das etwas davon versteht.


----------



## IceGamer (17. April 2015)

Schade um AMD, aber die Suppe hat man sich auch selber eingebrockt...

Das Produktportfolio ist schon ziemlich veraltet (in weiten Bereichen, APU's außen vor), CPU's im Dekstopmarkt?? Gibts da AMD überhaupt noch?? Und von Zen in 2016 nehme ich auch erstmal Abstand. In der Vergangenheit war es öffters so, dass Forschungs und Entwicklungsrückgänge nicht wirklich kompensiert werden konnten. Daher erwarte ich bei Zen eher die Leistung aktueller Intels, nur eben mit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme. Intels Skylake wird dann wahrscheinlich nicht erreicht, aber da lasse ich mich sehr gerne eines Besseren belehren.

Im GPU-Markt hat AMD auch nichts wirkliches auf die Beine gestellt, da muss man sich über die schlechten Zahlen nicht wundern. Wer momentan, bzw. im letzten Jahr ne moderne Grafikkarte haben wollte, konnte ja fast nur Nvidia kaufen... Zudem sind die meisten Karten nur Rebrands...


Ich hoffe wirklich, dass die R300 einschlägt und dass Zen 2016 dann der erhoffte Bulldozer wird, aber momentan stimmt nur die GPU etwas hoffnungsvoll. AMD sollte sich einen großen Partner suchen oder eben aufgekauft werden. Dann würde es im Idealfall wieder mehr Geld für Forschung und Entwicklung geben und der Kunde hätte wieder regelmäßig 2 Produkte zur Auswahl.


----------



## hanfi104 (17. April 2015)

Ich hoffe 2tes Halbjahr heißt hier nur July, nicht nochspäter


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

> aber die Suppe hat man sich auch selber eingebrockt...


>10 jahre marktmanipulation durch Intel hat man sich selbst eingebrockt?
WTF, informieren sie sich...




> AMD sollte sich einen großen Partner


MediaTek als partner die der GPUs lizenziert ist dir entgangen?


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

IceGamer schrieb:


> Das Produktportfolio ist schon ziemlich veraltet (in weiten Bereichen, APU's außen vor), CPU's im Dekstopmarkt?? Gibts da AMD überhaupt noch?? Und von Zen in 2016 nehme ich auch erstmal Abstand. In der Vergangenheit war es öffters so, dass Forschungs und Entwicklungsrückgänge nicht wirklich kompensiert werden konnten. Daher erwarte ich bei Zen eher die Leistung aktueller Intels, nur eben mit einer höheren Leistungsaufnahme. Intels Skylake wird dann wahrscheinlich nicht erreicht, aber da lasse ich mich sehr gerne eines Besseren belehren.


Ja genau, man weiß jetzt schon das man Skylake nicht erreichen wird und 500W verbraucht. Ich bitte dich.


IceGamer schrieb:


> Im GPU-Markt hat AMD auch nichts wirkliches auf die Beine gestellt, da muss man sich über die schlechten Zahlen nicht wundern. Wer momentan, bzw. im letzten Jahr ne moderne Grafikkarte haben wollte, konnte ja fast nur Nvidia kaufen... Zudem sind die meisten Karten nur Rebrands...


Nvidia-Marketing hat bei dir ja voll eingeschlagen. 
Rebrands? Gab es bei Nvidia ja nie, oh warte, bei AMD regst du dich aber darüber auf, lächerlich.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (17. April 2015)

> Im GPU-Markt hat AMD auch nichts wirkliches auf die Beine gestellt, da muss man sich über die schlechten Zahlen nicht wundern.



Laut letzter PCGH-Umfrage komme ich auf:

AMD (R9 2xx): 15,6 %
Nvidia (GXT 9x0 + Titan Z/X): 25,93 %

Ein deutlicher Unterschied ist zwar da, das aber u.A. auch damit zu tun hat, dass Nividia hier die letzte Reihe herausgebracht hat und wir in einem Forum sind, in dem nicht wenige direkt auf die neueste Generation wechseln.
Insofern finde ich die Aussage "nichts wirklich auf die Beine gestellt" etwas sehr populistisch.

Sehe ich mir in der Print-Ausgabe den Leistungsindex an steht zwar an der Spitze keine Radeon (das war zum Release der neuen Generationen aber jeweils der Fall (7970 sowie 290X)), dafür schlagen die im P/L-Verhältnis fast durch die Bank die Nvidia-Pedanten.

Einzig im Desktop-CPU-Bereich sind sie aktuell wirklich schwach aufgestellt. Ich hoffe, dass hier in naher Zukunft weitere Player auf den markt kommen (z.B. Qualcomm?) um die festgefahrene Struktur etwas aufzurütteln.

"Am Ende" sehe ich AMD noch lange nicht, es gibt Unternehmen, die nach jahrelangen positiven Bilanzen plötzlich verschwinden und es gibt Unternehmen, die Jahrzehntelang nur Minus schreiben, aber dennoch wirtschaftlich stark sind. Allein die paar Zahlen sagen einfach viel zu wenig über die tatsächliche Situation der Unternehmen aus.
Allerdings bin ich auch davon überzeugt, dass ein gutes Abschneiden der neue Generation für AMD sehr wichtig ist.


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> MediaTek als partner die der GPUs lizenziert ist dir entgangen?


Die Gerüchte(!) über etwas, was nicht am Horizont zu sehen ist, muss ihm wirklich entgangen sein.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

das mit MediaTek ist eben kein gerücht, der erste SOC mit GCN wird schon ausgeliefert...


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2015)

Wird es nicht, da ist keine GCN IP zu finden.


----------



## JTRch (17. April 2015)

Was hier viele vergessen: es dürfte günstiger sein AMD in den Konkurs laufen zu lassen und Patente und Lizenzen dann zu versteigern. Man muss keine Arbeitsplätze retten und keine Schulden bedienen.


----------



## Oromis16 (17. April 2015)

AMD ist nicht viel mehr verschuldet als vor einem Jahr (Quelle: Quartalszahlen Q1 2014, Q1 2015 auf ir.amd.com). Dafür wurde das Entwicklungsbudget wieder hochgeschraubt, was jetzt auch die Gewinnzahlen drückt, aber etwas *gutes* ist. Und das kann keiner bestreiten.

Der geringe Umsatz kann als Problem angesehen werden, aber dieses Jahr kommt noch:
 - Carrizo mit 4 Excavator Kernen
 - Carrizo-L mit 4 Puma+ Kernen (Beema ist als "Puma" angegeben, also ist Carrizo-L eine Weiterentwicklung)
 - Eine Produktfamilie mit 20nm x86 Kernen
 - Eine Produktfamilie mit 20nm ARM A57 Kernen
 - Außerdem eine Erneuerung des GPU-Marktes (nicht in der Quelle enthalten)
 - Möglicherweise Godavari (***) (nicht in der Quelle enthalten)
Quelle: Offizielle Roadmap von AMD: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjYxMjY0fENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1 ( AMD :: Investor Relations )

So. Und nur, weil wir jetzt gerade eine kleine Lücke in den Produktvorstellungen haben und der Umsatz deswegen ein wenig einbricht ist hier Chaos los.
Gehen wir davon aus, dass alle Produkte bis zum Ende des 3ten Quartals im Handel sind (nach aktuellen Informationen ist das ja nicht unwahrscheinlich...), dann springt der Umsatz schlagartig in die Höhe. Wenn ihr mich fragt, dann kaufen sich alle die nicht Wissen wohin mit ihrem Geld, dass sie eigentlich in die 390X stecken wollten, davon AMD Aktien. Dass der Kurs zu Q2/Q3 bei einer GPU-Vorstellung den Weg nach oben nimmt ist wohl zu erwarten, und wenn die GPUs so schlecht sind, dass das NICHT passiert, dann braucht ihr das Geld eh nicht 
(Das muss man jetzt nicht 100% ernst nehmen, darf aber gerne als Denkanstoß gesehen werden)


***
Sollte es einen Kaveri-Refresh geben, was ich für mehr als wahrscheinlich halte, dann hat dieser durchaus ein großes Potential.
PCGH-Partner 3dcenter.org konnte einen 7650K um 0,3 Volt absturzfrei absenken, und dabei 46 Watt Strom einsparen.
(Zum Vergleich: Der Stromverbrauchsunterschied zwischen einem 7850K und einem i3-4330 liegt bei 36 Watt. @GPU sind es 16W)
Natürlich kann man so eine Absenkung nicht flächendeckend durchführen, aber 1. hatte AMD über ein Jahr Zeit um zu selektieren, und 2tens sollten 0,15 Volt dann doch bei den meisten Modellen auch so gehen.

Quelle: AMD A10-7800 â€žKaveriâ€œ im Test: Gleiche Leistung, weniger Stromverbrauch (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
AMD A8-7650K – Der letzte Kaveri? | Planet 3DNow!


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2015)

JTRch schrieb:


> Was hier viele vergessen: es dürfte günstiger sein AMD in den Konkurs laufen zu lassen und Patente und Lizenzen dann zu versteigern. Man muss keine Arbeitsplätze retten und keine Schulden bedienen.



Dann kannst du deine Aktien aber endgültig abschreiben. Günstiger dürfte es sein den Laden zu verkaufen, wobei er nach einer wie auch immer gearteten Sanierung mit Gewinn (das hatten sie ja schonmal) noch wertvoller sein dürfte. Ein Herunterfahren und Zugeldmachen der Lizenzen hätte den Nachteil das Patente irgendwann auslaufen und dann Schluss ist. Vorerst wird es wohl dabei bleiben: weitermachen und Prinzip Hoffnung.


----------



## IceGamer (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> >10 jahre marktmanipulation durch Intel hat man sich selbst eingebrockt?
> WTF, informieren sie sich...
> 
> 
> ...




Zum ersten Teil:
Sicherlich ein Grund, warum AMD dort steht, wo sie jetzt stehen. Der Hauptgrund ist aber aus meiner Sicht, vorallem im Desktop-CPU-Bereich, das schwache Produktportfolio. Die meisten Prozessoren kommen nicht an Intel heran und verbrauchen dazu noch einiges mehr an Strom. Mag ja sein, dass Intel viel Geld für Manipulation auf den Tisch legt, aber AMD hat einfach im Desktopbereich keine attraktiven Produkte. Es steht jedem frei, sich über die Produkte zu informieren und viele sagen sich einfach, wieso AMD, wenn ich bei Intel mehr Leistung, weniger Leistungsverbrauch bei etwas höheren Preisen bekomme?? Ich müsste bei AMD evtl sogar mein Netzteil aufrüsten, weil die unter Last so viel saugen... 

Der 2. Punkt ist schwach, das sind Gerüchte, evtl. klappts, evtl. auch nicht. Samsung wurde ja auch schon genannt, wie diverse andere Firmen. Ich hoffe nur, dass AMD unterm Strich wieder besser darsteht, als jetzt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Nvidia-Marketing hat bei dir ja voll eingeschlagen.
> Rebrands? Gab es bei Nvidia ja nie, oh warte, bei AMD regst du dich aber darüber auf, lächerlich.



Nein, hat es nicht, hab selber ne AMD verbaut, aber momentan hat AMD fast nur Rebrands im Angebot. Abgesehen von der 290 sind das doch fast alles Rebrands, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Die gab und gibt es bei Nvidia auch zu Hauf, aber zumindest momentan hat Nvidia fast alle Karten erneuert und nicht gefühlt 3-4 Jahre alte Karten umgelabelt. Ich empfinde das als Kundenverarsche, egal ob es Intel, AMD oder Nvidia macht. Es wird ein neues Produkt beworben, dabei ist allerhöchstens der Aufkleber neu 
Das Problem an der Sache ist: Fängt ein Hersteller damit an (ich glaub Nvidia hat das damals angefangen, mit der 8800gt), ziehen andere nach. Hier im "Nerd-Forum" erkundigen wir uns und wissen bescheid, aber der 0815 Kunde bei Saturn sieht "NEU NEU NEU" und kauft den Ranz dann...


----------



## Leob12 (17. April 2015)

Na und? Was ist so tragisch an Rebrands? 
Warum einen komplett neuen Chips für die Mitteklasse entwicklen? 

Den 0815-Kunden interessiert nur die Leistung bzw der Preis. Dem ist es egal ob die Karte jetzt  HD 7870 oder R9 2XX heißt.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Wird es nicht, da ist keine GCN IP zu finden.


ok, MediaTek lügt und die ganze lizenzierung ist ein gewaltiger fake!
arg wie verbohrt ihr Intel-Fanatiker sein könnt, tatsachen abzustreiten ist ja echt das ziemlich dümmste was man tun kann^^





Oromis16 schrieb:


> AMD ist nicht viel mehr verschuldet als vor einem Jahr (Quelle: Quartalszahlen Q1 2014, Q1 2015 auf ir.amd.com). Dafür wurde das Entwicklungsbudget wieder hochgeschraubt, was jetzt auch die Gewinnzahlen drückt, aber etwas *gutes* ist. Und das kann keiner bestreiten.


naja, bei heise rechnen schon wieder einige "finanzexperten" einfach die verluste/gewinne der letzten jahre zusammen^^
die leute sind zum großteil einfach nur dumm:\





IceGamer schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund ist aber aus meiner Sicht, vorallem im Desktop-CPU-Bereich, das schwache Produktportfolio. Die meisten Prozessoren kommen nicht an Intel heran und verbrauchen dazu noch einiges mehr an Strom.


was an der fertigung liegt, ist das echt so schwer zu verstehen?
2016 ist man da mit intel wieder auf augenhöhe!





> Der 2. Punkt ist schwach, das sind Gerüchte


welche GPU wird ein HSA-SOC von MediaTek wohl haben, wenn es ausser GCN keine HSA-fägige GPU gibt?
und das mit HSA sind aussagen von MediaTek, also eben KEINE gerüchte!


----------



## belle (17. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Na und? Was ist so tragisch an Rebrands?
> Warum einen komplett neuen Chips für die Mitteklasse entwicklen?


Das denke ich allerdings auch. Warum sollte man beispielsweise einen neuen 500€-Tahiti nicht später für weniger Geld in der Mittelklasse führen? Solange es sich halbwegs rentiert, freuen sich sogar die Kunden in der Preisklasse...

Bei den CPUs von AMD muss man einfach selbst Hand anlegen, deshalb gibt es wohl auch so viele FX und BlackEditions. 
Ein wenig OC mit verringerter Spannung kam da immer recht gut, z.B. FX6300 mit OC und ohne Turbo-Modus bei 3,9 GHz @1,2x Volt statt 4,1 GHz Turbo @1,4 V.


----------



## Oromis16 (17. April 2015)

Ich erlaube mir kurz @IT-Extremist 's letzten Post mit Quellen zu versorgen:

MediaTek als Gründungsmitglied der HSA Foundation: Heterogeneous System Architecture â€“ Wikipedia
Spezifizierung von HSA 1.0 (16.03.2015): HSA Foundation Launches New Era of Pervasive, Energy-Efficient Computing with HSA 1.0 Specification Release - HSA Foundation
Carrizo mit GCN als HSA 1.0-fähige-APU: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjYxMjY0fENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1

Eine Lizensierung liegt in jedem Fall für die ersten paar Jahre der Verbreitungsphase von HSA sehr nahe, ob dem allerdings wirklich so ist kann ich nicht einschätzen.


----------



## DBGTKING (17. April 2015)

Ich sehe da auch keine Problem,Amd war schon mal schlimmer dran gewesen.Im Jahre 2006.Aber wenn der trend so weiter geht bleibt denen immer weniger Geld übrig um langfristig weiter zu agieren.Nehmen wir mal das schlimmst Worst case an und der Umsatz würde sich auf einmal mindestens halbieren und es würden nur noch 500 Millionen Umsatz machen,dann kann sich AMD nicht mehr so leicht retten weil dann auch der Operative Gewinn nur noch schlechter wird.Sie könnten dann noch ein paar sparten schliesen wei keine eigenen Arbeitssepicher mehr machen oder den Mainboard Hersteller das alles selber machen lassen und selber nur noch Grafikkarten und Porzessoren Herstellen.

Falsch wäre es wenn sie die Server Sparte bei Prozessoren ganz schließen würden.Aus dem mobilen Markt ganz dicht machen würden.Das geht alles irgendwie halt nicht mehr.Doch zur not könnten sie das machen und könnten dann weiter agieren.Sie müssen das ja machen damit sie weiter machen können.Ich würde das an deren Stelle machen,oder habt ihr ne bessere Lösung.
Weil dich machen kann man immer noch,wenn alles nichts bringt.Davor werden die halt noch weitere Mitarbeiter entlassen müssen,darum werden auch weitere Abteilungen ganz geschlossen.Wer weis scho wie es langfristig weiter geht.Ich werde weiterhin den Markt beobachten und wer weis vielelciht rüste ich nach ein paar jahren doch mal wieder auf dann,habe ich ne große auswahl.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

Danke!
Quellen sind eine tolle Sache:}


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

Seit wievielen Jahren kommen hier jetzt jedes Quartal irgendwelche User mit ihrem Halb- bzw Unwissen aus ihren löchern gekrochen wenn AMDs Quartalsergebnisse als News kommen und geben Dinge wie "R.I.P. AMD" und "Schade um AMD aber sind ja selber schuld" von sich? sind es 6 oder gar 8? 

Aber immer wieder amüsant wie hier die Hobby Analysten aus dem Boden sprießen die es viel besser gemacht hätten bzw besser gewusst hätten...


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

das beste hab ich bei CB gelesen, AMD soll die CPU- und GPU-Sparte abstoßen und nur noch APU herstellen.

aus was eine APU komplett ohne CPU und GPU besteht würde ich schon gerne erfahren^^


----------



## Oromis16 (17. April 2015)

Speichercontroller


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. April 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Speichercontroller



Und Cache 

AMD hat ja schon zu Zeiten der ersten Intel-Chips eine Nebenrolle gespielt und das blieb bis heute so. Zwar hat man es auch schon geschafft technologisch an der Konkurrenz vorbei zu ziehen, aber das war aus Sicht von AMD eher ein glücklicher Zufall. AMD betreibt ja längst nicht den gleichen Forschungsaufwand wie Intel, zumal dazu das Geld und die Mittel fehlen. Also bleibt AMD nichts anderes übrig als sich auf einige wenige Projekte zu konzentrieren, die eben am ehesten Erfolg versprechen. 
Wenn man mal das Beispiel Bulldozer nimmt, ist die Idee dahinter ja gar nicht so schlecht. Nur ging die Entwicklung quasi am Markt vorbei, da sich ja alle nach dem alt bekannten Rezept von Intel richten. Ich glaube auch dass Mantle ein paar Jahre zu spät kommt. Vielleicht hätte es geholfen, wenn man Mantle vor drei Jahren als exclusives Feature gebracht hätte. Intel hatte im Gegensatz zu AMD auch länger Zeit Kapital anzuhäufen und damit die Forschung massiv zu betreiben und den OEMs Schmiergelder zu bezahlen, damit diese Intel-CPUs in ihren Rechnern verbauen. 
Dass man damals Ati gekauft hat, war sicher kein Fehler. Nicht aus technischer und nicht aus finanzieller Sicht. Immerhin dürfte die Grafiksparte von AMD das Filetstück sein.


----------



## IceGamer (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> das beste hab ich bei CB gelesen, AMD soll die CPU- und GPU-Sparte abstoßen und nur noch APU herstellen.
> 
> aus was eine APU komplett ohne CPU und GPU besteht würde ich schon gerne erfahren^^




Ohne den Beitrag oder Ähnliches gelesen zu haben, würde ich da aber vermuten, dass damit die Desktop-CPU-Sparte gemeint sein dürfte. Bei den GPU's meinte der User dann evtl. nur den Enthusiastenbereich. Durchaus ne Überlegung wert, denn Gewinn wird da nicht generiert. Die APU-Sparte interessiert mich überhaupt nicht, ist aber, soweit ich weiß, eines der Zugpferde bei AMD.



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Seit wievielen Jahren kommen hier jetzt jedes  Quartal irgendwelche User mit ihrem Halb- bzw Unwissen aus ihren löchern  gekrochen wenn AMDs Quartalsergebnisse als News kommen und geben Dinge  wie "R.I.P. AMD" und "Schade um AMD aber sind ja selber schuld" von  sich? sind es 6 oder gar 8?
> 
> Aber immer wieder amüsant wie hier die Hobby Analysten aus dem Boden  sprießen die es viel besser gemacht hätten bzw besser gewusst  hätten...



Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendwo behauptet hätte, dass ich es besser, bzw. anders gemacht hätte, ganz zu schweigen von dem Untergang AMD's. Hab ich nicht erwähnt. Ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass sich niemand wundern brauch, dass es schlechte Absatzzahlen gibt, wenn man mit der Konkurrenz nur bedingt mithalten kann. Dies betrifft die Leistung, die Leistungsaufnahme, den Preis aber auch Faktoren wie Marketing. Illegale Machenschafften gehören selbstredent nicht dazu. Fakt ist aber, dass AMD seine Produkte nicht sonderlich gut vermarktet, was z.T. auch daran liegt, dass man einfach keine guten Produkte anzubieten hat, siehe CPU's. Die GPU's sind leistungstechnisch noch recht gut aufgestellt, wobei man leider sagen muss, dass die AMD-Gpus mehr Leistung ziehen und ohne custome-build verdammt laut sind. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, da auch nur ansatzweise was von AMD zu kaufen, aber ich hab in meinem ganzen Leben bisher nur übertaktete und modifizierte Grafikkarten gekauft, da macht es meistens keinen Unterschied, von wem der Chip kommt.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

Warum fühlst du dich explizit angesprochen?


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

bei AMD ist eine sparte von der anderen abhängig, die können nichts abstoßen.

ohen den entwicklungen der CPU-Sparte würde es auch keine konsolendeals geben, komischerweise berücksichtigt das niemand:\


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Na und? Was ist so tragisch an Rebrands?
> Warum einen komplett neuen Chips für die Mitteklasse entwicklen?
> 
> Den 0815-Kunden interessiert nur die Leistung bzw der Preis. Dem ist es egal ob die Karte jetzt  HD 7870 oder R9 2XX heißt.



Geringere Energieeffizienz und manchmal auch noch weniger Effekte und vorallem weniger Funktionen (Videocodierung, Schnittstellen usw.)

Wenn es AMD hilft, in Ordnung, allerdings ist es schlecht das sich, besonders in der Unterklasse, extrem wenig bewegt. Die IGPs von Intel fordern eben ihren Tribut.



IT-Extremist schrieb:


> ok, MediaTek lügt und die ganze lizenzierung ist ein gewaltiger fake!
> arg wie verbohrt ihr Intel-Fanatiker sein könnt, tatsachen abzustreiten ist ja echt das ziemlich dümmste was man tun kann^^



Könnte es sein das nich der große Rest des Planeten das Problem ist sondern du? Wenn man es positiv ausdrücken will bist du sehr von AMD begeistert und jeder der deinen Enthusiasmus nicht teilt ist automatisch ein Intelfanboy. Von daher bleib mal locker in nimm es hin wenn die Leute die Tatsache so beschrieben wie sie sind (leider nicht sonderlich gut für AMD).


----------



## GoldenMic (17. April 2015)

Damit hat sich der Kauf der GTX 980 definitiv gelohnt, wenn man den Zeitraum betrachtet in dem es - mal abgesehen von der Titan X - die schnellste Graka ist.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

die R9 295X2 ist schneller, warum genau erwähnst du die nicht?
fanboy oder troll?


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

Single vs mgpu. Er hat schon irgendwie recht.


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> die R9 295X2 ist schneller, warum genau erwähnst du die nicht?
> fanboy oder troll?



Du solltest generell sehr vorsichtig mit solchen Unterstellungen sein, Fanboy oder Trollunterstellungen werden hier recht hart verfolgt.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das es unter aller Sau ist, er könnte die Karte einfach vergessen haben oder wie schon geschrieben nur Single GPU Karten gezählt haben. Für mich zählen Multi GPU Karten auch nicht wirklich zu den normalen Grakas, eher unter die Kategorie "Platzersparnis".


----------



## Neronimo (17. April 2015)

Och mann AMD, warum bekommst du nichts gebacken?   
Ich wollt echt ne 380X, wenns ginge aber auch ne 390X. Aber wies scheint muss ich doch zur 980 greifen. einfach das beste (neben den *kommenden* Fiji Karten...

*HEUL*


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. April 2015)

Ich lese hier die ganzen Kommentare mit ... finde ich wirklich interessant. Da fällt mir ein altes Sprichwort zu ein:


> Totgeglaubte leben länger



AMD ist noch nicht am Ende. Das einzige, was AMD wirklich ständig in die Speichen fährt ist der OEM-Markt. Und leider ist dort nunmal auch gerade wegen dem Preis das stärkste Potenzial vorhanden. Bei uns sind gerade bei Stand-PC's noch immer die AMD-APU's die Spitzenreiter. Aber auch nur, weil unser OEM-Partner sich wenigstens traut, auch Geräte mit der Hardware anzubieten. Das Hauptproblem bei OEM's sind mittlerweile eher der Markenname/Logo und das damit verbundene Marketing. Auch nach über 20 Jahren kann man noch sagen, das Intel im Gegensatz zu AMD etabliert ist. Wieviel Geld da zwischen Intel und den OEM's geflossen sind sei mal dahingestellt. Klar hätte AMD schon früher mit dem einen oder anderen Schein wedeln können, um die Chips in mehr OEM-Geräte zu kriegen. Aber das passive Marketing sowie auch die magere Verbreitung bei OEM's sorgen dafür, das AMD leider genau darauf achten muss, wo das Geld genau hinfließt.

Selbst zu den AMD Spitzenzeiten damals haben die Marktanteile keinen vom Hocker gehauen. Da finde ich die Grafik auf folgender Seite sehr interessant: Die Neuerfindung geht weiter: Mit Fusion will AMD Intel endlich wieder Paroli bieten â€“ elektroniknet.de

AMD war zu Athlon XP und Athlon64 Zeiten der Tipp für Gamer .... und das war's dann auch schon. Und das zeigen die Anteile aus den letzten 15 Jahren auch sehr deutlich. Peaks bei Athlon XP und Athlon64. Die Chips, die Gamer gekauft haben. AMD hat eigentlich soweit ich weiß nie die 30% Marke geknackt gehabt. Und auch jetzt sind die Anteile noch nicht auf den niedrigsten Stand aller Zeiten. AMD steht momentan also auch nicht schlechter da wie sonst. Und wenn AMD sich besser im OEM-Markt etablieren könnte, dann würde das ganze auch vollkommen anders aussehen. Also ihr braucht AMD alle noch lange nicht als tot zu bezeichnen. Davon sind sie noch sehr weit entfernt.

Hier alle sagen, das Bulldozer ein Flop war. Für High-End-Gamer ist das auch definitiv der Fall und es liegt auch in der Natur dieses Forums, grundsätzlich die beste Leistung zu empfehlen. Die breite Masse würde aber auch einen AMD schlucken, wenn man es ihnen anbieten würde. Sie würden sich über den Preis freuen und mit den Geräten absolut zufrieden sein. Aber es gibt leider zu wenig OEM's, die diese Chips in die Kisten bauen, die auch häufig am PoS zu finden sind (Elektronik- und Multimediaketten, Fachhandel etc.). Und dort lassen sich günstige APU-Systeme und kleine Bulldozer eigentlich hervorragend verkaufen. Egal ob Pentium, i3 oder i5. Hier bei uns gehen die A4- und AM1-APU's am meisten über den Tresen. Denn AMD hat das, was die Masse braucht und was ihr reicht. Warum dann also mehr zahlen? Aber am Ende sind es die OEM's die es verkaufen. Und das tun sie leider nicht. Und ich finde es auch ehrlich gesagt traurig, das AMD da mit Geld bzw. Rabatten nachhelfen müsste. OEM's verkaufen meist nur Intel wegen der Marke und den damit verbundenen Werbeeffekt. Aber das am Ende der Preis entscheidet, wenn die Leistung stimmt, vergessen die Deppen leider immer.

Und außerdem sollte man auch nicht vergessen, das AMD eigentlich komplett aus dem "High-End"-Markt ausgetreten war. Zen sollte es eigentlich garnicht mehr geben und deswegen kam auch bei den HE-Chips auch ewig nichts neues mehr von denen.

Lasst also die Kirche mal im Dorf. Es sieht immer schlimmer aus, als es ist.


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> eben nicht, was zählt wieviel leistung man bekommt, da kann dir egal sein wie viele GPUs es sind!
> ist aber typisch für diese NVIDIA Fanboys, man behauptet etwas und berücksichtigt einfach nicht alle karten von AMD...



Einigen ist es wichtig nur eine GPU zu nutzen da bei Mgpu Setups nunmal Nebenwirkungen wie MR auftreten. Und die sind leider sehr subjektiv, manche sehen sie manche nicht. Ich zum beispiel sehe sie nicht. Zwar sind MR mittlerweile stark verringert, gerade bei AMD Karten, jedoch stören sich manche darauf gerade deswegen fallen MGPU Karten für diese aus. Kein Grund gleich abzugehen wie das HB Männchen ^^


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2015)

JTRch schrieb:


> Was hier viele vergessen: es dürfte günstiger sein AMD in den Konkurs laufen zu lassen und Patente und Lizenzen dann zu versteigern. Man muss keine Arbeitsplätze retten und keine Schulden bedienen.


Kommt ganz auf das Interesse darauf an. 
GCN ist eine der besten Grafik-IPs, dass verrotten zu lassen, wäre halt auch nicht klug, falls man später damit etwas vorhat. 



Oromis16 schrieb:


> So. Und nur, weil wir jetzt gerade eine kleine Lücke in den Produktvorstellungen haben und der Umsatz deswegen ein wenig einbricht ist hier Chaos los.
> Gehen wir davon aus, dass alle Produkte bis zum Ende des 3ten Quartals im Handel sind (nach aktuellen Informationen ist das ja nicht unwahrscheinlich...), dann springt der Umsatz schlagartig in die Höhe.


Ich habe gestern den Earnings-Call mit Lisa angehört, so wirklich nach einem Durchbroch klang die zweite Jahreshälfte leider nicht. 
Vermutlich kommt Skybridge am Ende des Jahres und hat von den Zahlen her wenig Auswirkungen auf 2015. 
Sie sprach positiv von Carrizo, aber nicht begeistert von den Grafik Produkten. 
Vermutlich stimmt es mit den Rebrands und AMD hat nur paar neue und gute Produkte im Angebot. 

Insgesamt erwartet man überall besser zu sein, als in H1, was vermutlich nicht schwer fallen sollte. 
AMD muss (sollte) ja sowieso nur bis Zen/K12 überleben. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Na und? Was ist so tragisch an Rebrands?
> Warum einen komplett neuen Chips für die Mitteklasse entwicklen?
> 
> Den 0815-Kunden interessiert nur die Leistung bzw der Preis. Dem ist es egal ob die Karte jetzt  HD 7870 oder R9 2XX heißt.


Tragisch sind Rebrands erst, wenn Features vermisst werden bzw. die Konkurrenz hat, wenn die Perf/Watt nicht gut genug ist, womit viele OEM Wins verloren gehen usw.
Und wir befinden uns genau dort. 
AMD verliert gerade mächtig an Nvidias Maxwell. 



IT-Extremist schrieb:


> ok, MediaTek lügt und die ganze lizenzierung ist ein gewaltiger fake!
> arg wie verbohrt ihr Intel-Fanatiker sein könnt, tatsachen abzustreiten ist ja echt das ziemlich dümmste was man tun kann^^


Verbreite doch keinen FUAD. 
Von MediaTek gab es nie eine Aussage GCN zu lizensieren und was sich der FUD Guy zusammenspekuliert ist mir auch herzlich egal. 
Als dummer Intel-Fanatiker wäre ich sogar einfach zu überzeugen, indem deine Tatsachen belastbare Quellen als Fundament hätten. 
Ist leider nicht so.



> was an der fertigung liegt, ist das echt so schwer zu verstehen?
> 2016 ist man da mit intel wieder auf augenhöhe!


Das liegt an allem möglichen. 
Für 2016 bin ich gespannt, ob Intel die 10nm packt. 
Dann wäre man wieder ein Stück weiter hinten. 



> welche GPU wird ein HSA-SOC von MediaTek wohl haben, wenn es ausser GCN keine HSA-fägige GPU gibt?
> und das mit HSA sind aussagen von MediaTek, also eben KEINE gerüchte!


HSA ist ein Oberbegriff für alles mögliche. 
Von Software, Hardware bis zur simplen PR.
GCN alleine reicht dir nicht aus für einen HSA 1.0 fähigen Chip, du brauchst auch den ganzen Interconnect.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

naja, viele erzählen den mist ohne erfahrungen damit zu haben.
ist das selbe wenn es wo um den Firefox geht, die meisten probleme mit dem FF haben komischerweise die nutzer, die den browser eh NICHT nutzen^^

so einen patienten kannte ich persönlich:\


----------



## Datarecovery09 (17. April 2015)

Selbst wenn(!) AMD irgendwann kaputt gehen sollte werden wir ihre Produkte dadurch noch lange nicht missen müssen - dann klebt am Ende eben ein anderes Logo drauf, so what? Solche Unternehmen (oder Teile von ihnen) werden im Fall der Fälle sowieso immer von irgendjemandem gekauft.
Und es sind auch mehr als genug Player auf dem Markt, die sich AMD problemlos aus der Portokasse holen könnten und auch Verwendung für einige der Produktsparten hätten. Vertikale Integration und so...


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

genau, einfach anderes logo drauf kleben udn verkaufen, gibt ja keine patente von Intel gegen die man damit verstoßen würde...


----------



## Brehministrator (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> genau, einfach anderes logo drauf kleben udn verkaufen, gibt ja keine patente von Intel gegen die man damit verstoßen würde...



Du weißt schon, dass jemand, der AMD aufkauft, damit automatisch auch deren x86-Lizenz erwirbt, und Intel das nicht verhindern kann?  Das ist ja gerade der Grund warum immer wieder spekuliert wird, Samsung könnte AMD kaufen wollen: Dann hätten sie eine x86-Lizenz und könnten in den CPU-Markt einsteigen. Das ist übrigens der einzige Weg, wie sie das bewerkstelligen könnten, denn Intel vergibt keine neuen x86-Lizenzen mehr


----------



## Soulsnap (17. April 2015)

Sollte AMD einfach dicht machen werden sie aber aufgrund der Zerschlagungsgefahr wegen eines Monopols dazu gezwungen sein^^


----------



## Brehministrator (17. April 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Sollte AMD einfach dicht machen werden sie aber aufgrund der Zerschlagungsgefahr wegen eines Monopols dazu gezwungen sein^^



"Einfach dicht machen" ist völlig illusorisch. AMD hat auch Investoren, und für die wäre selbst ein Verkauf für einen Dollar noch lukrativer, als die Bude einfach dicht zu machen. Falls der Verkaufspreis relativ niedrig wäre, gäbe es unzählige Kaufinteressenten an AMD, alleine wegen der x86-Lizenz. Intel könnte sich zwar genötigt sehen, neue Lizenzen zu vergeben, aber deren Bedingungen (allen voran der Preis) dürften dann richtig gepfeffert sein  Die AMD-Lizenz als "Altlast" hat relativ moderate Bedingungen, so wie ich das verstanden habe.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (17. April 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Sollte AMD einfach dicht machen werden sie aber aufgrund der Zerschlagungsgefahr wegen eines Monopols dazu gezwungen sein^^


Genau das ist es nämlich. Wenn AMD verschwindet und die x86-Lizenz ausläuft bzw. nicht mehr genutzt wird, hat Intel ein echtes Monopol, gegen das die Kartellbehörden vorgehen werden. AMD hat die Lizenz ja auch nicht bekommen, nur weil sie bei Intel gebettelt haben. Es muss nur einen neuen Mitbewerber geben, der in den Markt hinnein will und schon gibt es wieder eine neue Lizenz. Aber wie gesagt sind wir davon noch weit entfernt.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Falls der Verkaufspreis relativ niedrig wäre, gäbe es unzählige Kaufinteressenten an AMD, alleine wegen der x86-Lizenz. Intel könnte sich zwar genötigt sehen, neue Lizenzen zu vergeben, aber deren Bedingungen (allen voran der Preis) dürften dann richtig gepfeffert sein  Die AMD-Lizenz als "Altlast" hat relativ moderate Bedingungen, so wie ich das verstanden habe.


die lizenz ist NICHT übertragbar...


----------



## Brehministrator (17. April 2015)

Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Genau das ist es nämlich. Wenn AMD verschwindet und die x86-Lizenz ausläuft bzw. nicht mehr genutzt wird, hat Intel ein echtes Monopol, gegen das die Kartellbehörden vorgehen werden. AMD hat die Lizenz ja auch nicht bekommen, nur weil sie bei Intel gebettelt haben. Es muss nur einen neuen Mitbewerber geben, der in den Markt hinnein will und schon gibt es wieder eine neue Lizenz. Aber wie gesagt sind wir davon noch weit entfernt.



Intel hat damals die x86-Lizenz nicht herausgegeben, um Monopol-Probleme zu vermeiden. Als diese Lizenzen in den 80er Jahren ausgegeben wurden, war der PC-Markt noch winzig, der hätte die Wettbewerbsbehörden nicht mal ansatzweise gejuckt. Intel war damals noch eine relativ kleine Firma, und hat diverse Lizenzen verteilt, um ein bisschen an den Lizenzkosten zu verdienen. Neben AMD fällt mir da noch Cyrix ein, die haben z.B. 80386 in Lizenz gebaut, hatte früher mal einen von denen  Was ist eigentlich mit dieser Lizenz geworden? Ist die ausgelaufen, oder wer hat die heute? Könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, dass noch mehr x86-Lizenzen rausgegangen sind als diese zwei.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

IBM hat intel "gezwungen" lizenzen zu vergeben, weil sich IBM beim IBM-PC nicht nur an Intel binden wollte!


----------



## Brehministrator (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> die lizenz ist NICHT übertragbar...



Hast du da eine Quelle? Meines Wissens ist sie das nämlich sehr wohl. Das steht doch seit Wochen in diesen ganzen Artikeln, wo spekuliert wird, dass Samsung AMD kauft. Alleine in den letzten 14 Tagen habe ich hier bestimmt 4-5 Artikel gelesen, wo drin steht, dass sich Samsung damit den Zugriff auf die x86-Lizenz sichern will...

_*Edit: *_Gerade selbst mal gegoogelt, es ist wohl eine juristische Grauzone, und nicht so klar definiert. Ein Beispiel, wo das jemand diskutiert:


> Transferring AMD’s x86 license to Samsung could become somewhat legally  challenging, but that’s nothing a little more money sent to Intel can’t  solve.



_*Quelle: *_It's Time For Samsung To Buy AMD. - PC & Mac Discussion - GameSpot


----------



## Oromis16 (17. April 2015)

Das kann kaum der Hauptgrund sein, denn VIA ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als AMD


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

toll, wenn Intel einverstanden ist geht es also, wusste ich auch schon vorher.
aber wenn intel eben NICHT einverstanden ist, dann geht es NICHT.

dieses gerücht ist jahre alt, das ist alles längst geklärt und wer das thema verfolgt kann über diese dummen gerüchte eh nur noch dne kopf schütteln!
angeblich wollte auch Apple mal AMD kaufen, sind komischerweise immer hersteller die bei den heimanwendern sehr bekannt sind,  wohl weil es einfach klicks bringt...

vielleicht kauft ja IBM AMD, die haben eine eigene x86 lizenz und es wäre egal ob die von AMD nicht übertragen werden kann!
vielleicht trage ich das gerücht mal in die weite welt hinaus, würden sicher auch viele einfach glauben...


----------



## Multithread (17. April 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Das kann kaum der Hauptgrund sein, denn VIA ist mit Sicherheit günstiger als AMD


VIA hat aber keinen  Funktionierenden APU Markt.
Samsung könnte für die Smartphones durchaus an GCN interessiert sein.

Samsung hat ausserdem viele Vertreibswege bis zum 'Endkunden' Endverkäufer, die könnten die AMD Produkte durchaus verkaufen. Und wenn es nun heissen muss: AMD Wir brauchen diese und diese Chips, Treiber machen wir selber
Wäre ja durchaus eine Möglichkeit um AMD 'einzuverleiben' ohne das man es aufkauft.

Mal schauen. Hoffe ja das Fiji einschlägt. ein Quasi Monopol wäre sch***.


----------



## -Atlanter- (17. April 2015)

> Hatte Su nicht immer vom ersten Halbjahr 2015 gesprochen?



Ich hatte auch bisher immer vom 1.Quartal, zuletzt vom 2. Quartal gehört, wobei es sich bei ersterem sicher nur um Gerüchte handelte. Und jetzt solls auf einmal 3.Quartal werden. Ich bin ziemlich entäuscht, weil ich schon gespannt auf die R9 370 und R370X bin.


----------



## Atma (17. April 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Na und? Was ist so tragisch an Rebrands?
> Warum einen komplett neuen Chips für die Mitteklasse entwicklen?
> 
> Den 0815-Kunden interessiert nur die Leistung bzw der Preis. Dem ist es egal ob die Karte jetzt  HD 7870 oder R9 2XX heißt.


[  ] Ich habe die Marktwirtschaft verstanden
[x] Ich habe die Marktwirtschaft nicht verstanden.

Neue Chips entwickelt man nicht dem Kunden zu liebe. Nvidia hat Maxwell in jede Preisklasse gebracht um die Margen zu erhöhen und mehr Gewinn zu erzielen. Wie man sieht gelingt Nvidia das auch sehr gut.


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2015)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Hatte Su nicht immer vom ersten Halbjahr 2015 gesprochen?
> 
> Ich hatte auch bisher immer vom 1.Quartal, zuletzt vom 2. Quartal gehört. Und jetzt solls auf einmal 3.Quartal werden. Ich bin ziemlich entäuscht, weil ich schon gespannt auf die R9 370 und R370X bin.


Letztes mal meinte man, dass man die neuen Produkte in Q2 einführt. 
Was auch weiterhin passen könnte. 
Laut Spekulation würde AMD ihre neuen GPUs zur Computex vorstellen, was eben vom 2-6 Juni geht. 
Wenn der Launch da noch 1-2 Wochen später geschieht, ist man am Ende von Q2 und da können die Produkte halt wenig zu den Zahlen beeitragen. 
Spät eingeführte Produkte im Q2 wirken sich halt logischerweise erst in der zweiten Jahreshälfte wirklich aus.


----------



## plaGGy (17. April 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Damit hat sich der Kauf der GTX 980 definitiv gelohnt, wenn man den Zeitraum betrachtet in dem es - mal abgesehen von der Titan X - die schnellste Graka ist.



Sieht fast so aus 



IT-Extremist schrieb:


> naja, viele erzählen den mist ohne erfahrungen damit zu haben.
> ist das selbe wenn es wo um den Firefox geht, die meisten probleme mit dem FF haben komischerweise die nutzer, die den browser eh NICHT nutzen^^
> 
> so einen patienten kannte ich persönlich:\



Komisch... ich nutze auch kein FF atm und hab Probleme damit..
Mag der Grund warum ich Chrome nutze vll derjenige sein, dass ich mit FF massig Problem hatte? Wer weiß...

Gott.. selbst auf der Arbeit haben wir ne IE-Version die wir standardmäßig nutzen soll/müssen und die weniger Probleme verursacht als der neuste FF .


Mal angenommen Su weiß wovon sie spricht (ist auszugehen von) und der Computex-Termin bewahrheitet sich (ist zu hoffen) dann haben wir die erste breite Verfügbarkeit der Karten vermutlich Anfang Juli, das sind noch mehr wie 2 Monate, da werden noch einige Marktanteile zu Nvidia wandern.
Wenn die neuen Karten keine Granaten werden, wovon ich trotz aller Hoffnung nicht mehr ausgehe, sehe ich auf dem Desktop GPU-Markt echt die Felle davonschwimmen. Wenn das wirklich Rebrands werden sollten, ist einfach ein Leistungssprung unwahrscheinlich (abgesehen von Fiji). Wir hätten dann quasi Tahiti 3.0, was zwar beweisen würde, das der Chip schon 2011 eine Bombe war, aber auch das AMD atm einfach nicht wirklich weiterentwickelt.

Und wie ich HBM einordnen soll, weiß ich auch noch nicht. Bringt uns eine gesteigerte Übertragungsrate wirklich weiter - oder ist es eher der Stromfaktor?


----------



## belle (17. April 2015)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> ...die es viel besser gemacht hätten bzw besser gewusst hätten...


Also ich konnte 2008 GTA IV im Gegensatz zu vielen C2D-Nutzern auf meinem Phenom I X4 BE OC flüssig spielen, aber man brauchte damals ja noch keinen Quadcore... 
Der Bulldozer wäre auch recht gut gewesen, wenn er damals gleich auf Stand des 8370E erschienen wäre und so schlecht sind die CPUs ja auch wieder nicht (FPS-Jäger sind da natürlich ausgenommen), zumal ja immer mehr Games entsprechendes Multithreading nutzen können.


----------



## plaGGy (17. April 2015)

Das Problem ist aber nicht nur fehlendes Multithreading... das Problem ist auch das das Teil ein Ofen ist und einfach schlechte Leistungen/Takt hat.

Interessante Architektur, aber miese Umsetzung.


----------



## IT-Extremist (17. April 2015)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Komisch... ich nutze auch kein FF atm und hab Probleme damit..
> Mag der Grund warum ich Chrome nutze vll derjenige sein, dass ich mit FF massig Problem hatte? Wer weiß...


und genau leute wie du nerven nur noch, du hast nru alte erfahrungen udn legst das auf die neuen versionen einfach 1:1 um!

kaspersky war auch bei version 2009-2010 langsam, ab 2011 zählt er laut tests zu den schnellsten antiviren, aber trotzdem verbreiten leute wie du noch den mist, weil sich software ja NIE ändern kann...





> Interessante Architektur, aber miese Umsetzung.


weil halt mit 32/28nm nicht mehr möglich ist, echt lustig wenn jemnd die µArch für probleme bei der fertigung verantwortlich macht...


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2015)

IT-Extremist schrieb:


> weil halt mit 32/28nm nicht mehr möglich ist, echt lustig wenn jemnd die µArch für probleme bei der fertigung verantwortlich macht...


Die Architektur hat eine Menge Probleme, wir haben doch sofort ein kleinen bug/performance-fix mit Piledriver gesehen, welcher nur ein neues Stepping war. 
Steamroller ging vom CMT-Konzept ein Stück weg. 
Und wäre Bulldozer eine konkurrenzfähige Basis/Architektur, hätte man ihn wieder hochgehoben und nicht Zen für 2016 in Aussicht gestellt.


----------



## Oromis16 (17. April 2015)

Mein erster Beitrag hier, über AMDs Finanzlage und die Entwicklung 2015:


Spoiler






Oromis16 schrieb:


> AMD ist nicht viel mehr verschuldet als vor einem Jahr (Quelle: Quartalszahlen Q1 2014, Q1 2015 auf ir.amd.com). Dafür wurde das Entwicklungsbudget wieder hochgeschraubt, was jetzt auch die Gewinnzahlen drückt, aber etwas *gutes* ist. Und das kann keiner bestreiten.
> 
> Der geringe Umsatz kann als Problem angesehen werden, aber dieses Jahr kommt noch:
> - Carrizo mit 4 Excavator Kernen
> ...






Ich hab gerade noch mal auf die Investorenseite von AMD geschaut (die wie ich finde übrigens wirklich ansprechend aufgebaut ist, zumindest ein anständiges Webdesign haben sie):

*1.* Semi-Custom
     "_Secured two new wins of ~$1 billion combined lifetime revenue over ~3 years, one ARM-based starting in 2016_"
     Diese Textstelle kommt erst nach einer Erwähnung von Sony und Microsoft dran, es handelt sich also nicht um diese Beiden. Bei einem wurde meiner Erinnerung nach spekuliert, ob es dabei um eine Nintendo
     Konsole geht, das andere könnte der spekulierte MediaTek-Deal sein (s. Beitrag #56).

*2.* x86 and ARM
     "_Increased number of operating system and hypervisors designed for “Seattle” AMD_".
     Hier kann man mit Sicherheit viel reininterpretieren, aber es hört sich fast so an als ob AMD auf breite Unterstützung wartet/gewartet hat, bevor sie die Produkte in Serie fertigen. Sich erst die Software/Kunden
     zu schaffen und dann zu produzieren hört sich für mich auch weit sinnvoller an, als mit geringem Marktanteil reinzupreschen und wie leider so oft deswegen einen schlechten Start hinlegen.

*3.* Client Solutions
     Neben Carrizo steht dort klar und deutlich: "_New DX12 enabled GPU line-up in 2015_".
     Laut meinem Kenntnisstand ist "line-up" in diesem Zusammenhang mit "Gesamter Produktreihe" gleichzusetzen, womit das Gemeckere wegen angeblichen Rebrands wohl geklärt wäre.


Quelle: "AMD Investor Presentation" vom März 2015: http://phx.corporate-ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9MjU3MzM4fENoaWxkSUQ9LTF8VHlwZT0z&t=1 ( http://ir.amd.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=74093&p=irol-irhome )


*NACHTRAG:* (20:52)
Hardwareluxx.de gerade eben:
"Mittlerweile scheint sich das Gerücht zu bestätigen. Die chinesische Webseite cnBeta (Übersetzung) gibt an, dass das Abkommen nun endgültig geschlossen wurde und zukünftig AMDs 'Graphics Core Next' Architektur in SoCs aus dem Hause MediaTek ihren Platz auf dem mobilen Feld finden wird."

Quelle: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...-arm-cpu-entwickler-mediatek-lizensieren.html


Ich bin ausgesprochen gespannt wie sich das auswirken wird, und auch ob das bereits in den Umsatzvorhersagen für Q2 2015 mit einbezogen war. Wer weiß, vielleicht kommen ja noch mal 50 Millionen rüber.


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2015)

belle schrieb:


> Also ich konnte 2008 GTA IV im Gegensatz zu vielen C2D-Nutzern auf meinem Phenom I X4 BE OC flüssig spielen, aber man brauchte damals ja noch keinen Quadcore...
> Der Bulldozer wäre auch recht gut gewesen, wenn er damals gleich auf Stand des 8370E erschienen wäre und so schlecht sind die CPUs ja auch wieder nicht (FPS-Jäger sind da natürlich ausgenommen), zumal ja immer mehr Games entsprechendes Multithreading nutzen können.



Ein Phenom I X4 war ja auch eher mit dem legendären Q6600 zu vergleichen und dagegen hat er einfach nur abgestunken, genau wie die Phenom I X2 die von den alten Athlon 64 X2 fertig gemacht wurden. Der Phenom I war einfach nicht sonderlich gut. Allerdings hat AMD es ja mit dem Phenom II hingebogen, gut taktbar und eine brauchbare Leistung pro Takt, der X4 940 BE war eine der besten CPUs die ich mir gekauft habe (auch wenn der Q9550 [höherer Wiederverkaufswert] und i7 920 [zukunftssichere Plattform] die bessere Wahl gewesen wäre, das konnte ich aber damals nicht ahnen).



IT-Extremist schrieb:


> weil halt mit 32/28nm nicht mehr möglich ist, echt lustig wenn jemnd die µArch für probleme bei der fertigung verantwortlich macht...



Dann laß uns dochmal vergleichen was Intel so zu stande gebracht hat:

i7 980X mit 6 Kernen VS FX 8350 4 Module/8Kerne

-i7 hat die höhere Gesamtleistung
-i7 ist mit 239mm² zu 315mm² kleiner
-i7 hat die höhere pro Kern Leistung
-i7 ist besser übertaktbar, sowohl von der Leistung als auch prozentual
- beide verbrauchen etwa gleich viel (130W VS 125W TDP)
- i7 kam 2010, der FX 2012

Und nun sag nochmal es läge an der Fertigung, Tatsache ist der Bulldozer ist und bleibt ein riesen Haufen Schei**

Fall dir der 980X zu teuer ist (eigentlich egal da es um die technische Seite geht) nimm den i7 2600K, der hat sogar noch eine IGP.


----------



## Brehministrator (17. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Und nun sag nochmal es läge an der Fertigung, Tatsache ist der Bulldozer ist und bleibt ein riesen Haufen Schei**



Da muss man aber definitiv dazu sagen, dass Intel nicht auf Auftragsfertiger zurückzugreifen braucht, sondern Fertigungsverfahren gezielt für ihre Produkte entwickeln kann. Und umgedreht können sie auch Informationen über ihr eigenes Fertigungsverfahren bereits in das Design der Produkte einfließen lassen. Wenn man sich anschaut, dass Intel diesen Sommer bereits die ganze Palette an 14nm-CPUs anbieten wird, dann scheint klar, dass die anderen Auftragsfertiger da einen wirklich beträchtlichen Rückstand haben.

Und niemand weiß, wie schlecht Intels CPUs gehen würden, wenn sie gezwungen wären, sie z.B. bei GlobalFoundries fertigen zu lassen. Oder umgedreht, wie gut AMDs CPUs gehen würden, wenn sie eine dermaßen hochqualitative Fertigung wie Intel in der eigenen Firma hätten.

Solche Überlegungen haben natürlich keinen Einfluss auf die Realität - das ist nun mal alles nicht so, und damit bleiben AMDs CPUs leider zur Zeit abgeschlagen. Trotzdem kann man diesen Rückstand der AMD-CPUs nicht nur auf die Architektur schieben. Die Fertigung spielt da auch eine wesentliche Rolle...


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2015)

Jep, beides war schlecht.


----------



## Pu244 (17. April 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Da muss man aber definitiv dazu sagen, dass Intel nicht auf Auftragsfertiger zurückzugreifen braucht, sondern Fertigungsverfahren gezielt für ihre Produkte entwickeln kann. Und umgedreht können sie auch Informationen über ihr eigenes Fertigungsverfahren bereits in das Design der Produkte einfließen lassen. Wenn man sich anschaut, dass Intel diesen Sommer bereits die ganze Palette an 14nm-CPUs anbieten wird, dann scheint klar, dass die anderen Auftragsfertiger da einen wirklich beträchtlichen Rückstand haben.
> 
> Und niemand weiß, wie schlecht Intels CPUs gehen würden, wenn sie gezwungen wären, sie z.B. bei GlobalFoundries fertigen zu lassen. Oder umgedreht, wie gut AMDs CPUs gehen würden, wenn sie eine dermaßen hochqualitative Fertigung wie Intel in der eigenen Firma hätten.
> 
> Solche Überlegungen haben natürlich keinen Einfluss auf die Realität - das ist nun mal alles nicht so, und damit bleiben AMDs CPUs leider zur Zeit abgeschlagen. Trotzdem kann man diesen Rückstand der AMD-CPUs nicht nur auf die Architektur schieben. Die Fertigung spielt da auch eine wesentliche Rolle...



Deshalb habe ich ja auch 32nm Fertigung mit einer 32nm Fertigung verglichen, wobei AMD da sogar noch einen großen Vorteil hat da ihr Prozess besser entwickelt ist da sie mehr Zeit hatten sich einzuspielen.

Sicher könnte ein in 22nm gefertigter Bulldozer von der CPU Leistung und dem Stromverbrauch mit den 4 Kern i7 mithalten und eine 14nm Version wäre vermutlich sogar besser. Allerdings haben die Intel CPUs noch eine IGP, was ein gigantischer Vorteil (und auch Ballast ist). Denn wenn man den i7 5960X als Vergleichsmaßstab nimmt (CPU ohne IGP VS CPU ohne IGP) dann stinkt der Bulldozer wohl auch bei besser Fertigung ab.

Im übrigen stellen viele Firmen mit 32/28nm gute Chips her, darunter komischerweise auch AMD (ihre non Bulldozer Laptopentwicklungen und der Konsolenchip z.B.). Das es ausschließlich beim Bulldozer nicht klappt liegt eindeutig an der Architektur, tolle Idee, schlechte Umsetzung. Leider hat AMD nicht das Geld eine zweite Fertigung aufrecht zu erhalten um jetzt wieder auf den Phenom zurückzuwechseln (wäre wohl schon 2013 klug gewesen), während Intel sich den Luxus leisten konnte den P4 erfolgreich zu retten und gleichzeitig mit dem Core2Duo und Core2Quad eine Alternative rauszubringen.


----------



## plaGGy (17. April 2015)

Oromis16 schrieb:


> Mein erster Beitrag hier, über AMDs Finanzlage und die Entwicklung 2015:
> 
> 
> *3.* Client Solutions
> ...



Und warum sagen sie es dann nicht?
Warum zur Hölle lassen sie diese Gerüchte im Raum stehen und treiben Nvidia die Kunden in die Arme?
So komplett aus der Luft gegriffen ist das Gerücht ja nun auch wieder nicht, also muss man was dagegen tun.
Denn ich bin ehrlich, die Aussicht auf einen Rebrand vom Rebrand hat auch mit dazu geführt, das ich mich für eine Nvidia entschieden habe.

AMD macht gerade wieder alles falsch was man falsch machen kann, wenn sie wirklich den Knaller aus dem Hut zaubern sollten.
Und das ist mit ein Grund warum sie da sind wo sie sind... beschissenes Marketing und miese PR.

Ich habs bereits im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion um die 980 TI gesagt.
Ich war mit AMD zufrieden, musste/wollte aber aus verschiedenen Gründen upgraden. Ich hätte vll noch 1-2 Monate gewartet auf die neue r300 Serien. Aber diese Informationsarmut mit den Rebrandgerüchten haben letztendlich den Ausschlag gegeben.

Logisch gesehen bleibt derzeit nur der Schluss, das AMD einfach nichts hat, was sie bewerben können, weil entweder die Leistung nicht stimmt (siehe Bulldozer) oder softwareseitig Probleme bestehen, die nicht atm nicht zu beheben sind.

Und außerdem, wissen wir welche Voraussetzung Dx12 braucht?
Ich hab mich nicht richtig erkundigt, aber atm kommen mir mindestens 4 News in den Sinn, die unabhängig von einander eine grundsätzliche Verfügbarkeit von Teilen der neuen API auf alten GPUs verkünden.

PcGames schreibt hier sogar mehr oder weniger aktuell, das Nvidia bis Fermi zumindest teilweise von Dx12 profitiert und Fermi ist wirklich alt...
DirectX 12 läuft auch noch auf DX11.1-Grafikkarten

Aus diesem Satz zu lesen, das es keine Rebrands werden, halte ich für gewagter als zu sagen es kommt der Tahiti 3.0...


----------



## Brehministrator (17. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich ja auch 32nm Fertigung mit einer 32nm Fertigung verglichen, wobei AMD da sogar noch einen großen Vorteil hat da ihr Prozess besser entwickelt ist da sie mehr Zeit hatten sich einzuspielen.
> 
> Sicher könnte ein in 22nm gefertigter Bulldozer von der CPU Leistung und dem Stromverbrauch mit den 4 Kern i7 mithalten und eine 14nm Version wäre vermutlich sogar besser. Allerdings haben die Intel CPUs noch eine IGP, was ein gigantischer Vorteil (und auch Ballast ist). Denn wenn man den i7 5960X als Vergleichsmaßstab nimmt (CPU ohne IGP VS CPU ohne IGP) dann stinkt der Bulldozer wohl auch bei besser Fertigung ab.
> 
> Im übrigen stellen viele Firmen mit 32/28nm gute Chips her, darunter komischerweise auch AMD (ihre non Bulldozer Laptopentwicklungen und der Konsolenchip z.B.). Das es ausschließlich beim Bulldozer nicht klappt liegt eindeutig an der Architektur, tolle Idee, schlechte Umsetzung. Leider hat AMD nicht das Geld eine zweite Fertigung aufrecht zu erhalten um jetzt wieder auf den Phenom zurückzuwechseln (wäre wohl schon 2013 klug gewesen), während Intel sich den Luxus leisten konnte den P4 erfolgreich zu retten und gleichzeitig mit dem Core2Duo und Core2Quad eine Alternative rauszubringen.



Worauf ich eigentlich hinaus wollte, ist die Tatsache, dass Angaben wie "32 nm" schon lange reine Fantasiewerte für die Presse und die Werbung sind. An einem 32 nm-Verfahren ist überhaupt nichts "32 nm". Dazu gab's vor kurzem auch mal einen Artikel hier auf der Hauptseite  Und nun unrerscheiden sich verschiedene sogenannte "32 nm"-Verfahren eben extrem in der wirklichen Größe der Strukturen. Das ist teilweise fast ein Faktor 2. Wenn du also denkst, du vergleichst zwei "32 nm"-Fertigungsverfahren verschiedener Firmen, vergleichst du oft ein 64nm-Verfahren mit einem 32nm-Verfahren. Das erklärt die teilweise riesigen Unterschiede. Und Intel ist da eben mit am ehrlichsten. Das heißt, ihr "32nm"-Verfahren ist von allen Mitbewerbern noch am nächsten an realen 32nm Strukturgröße dran. Das stand auch im PCGH-Artikel auf der Main, da war sogar eine Tabelle 

Insofern verbieten sich solche Vergleiche leider von Vorneherein. Intel hat einfach den riesigen Vorteil in der Fertigung, auch wenn der Name der Prozesse (fälschlicherweise) nahelegt, dass die Konkurrenz fast gleichauf ist.

Und noch zum Abschluss: Ich bin kein Fan/Verfechter der Bulldozer-Architektur. Ich behaupte auch gar nicht, dass die besser performen würde als Ivy Bridge, wenn die Fertigung identisch wäre. Ich bin aber davon überzeugt, dass der Großteil der schlechten Bulli-Performance trotz alledem an der Fertigung liegt. So schlecht kann eine Architektur gar nicht sein, dass sie schon per se so schlecht läuft


----------



## Matriach (17. April 2015)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Damit hat sich der Kauf der GTX 980 definitiv gelohnt, wenn man den Zeitraum betrachtet in dem es - mal abgesehen von der Titan X - die schnellste Graka ist.



Im Moment vielleicht noch, ich warte ja immer noch auf das Unikat ---> GTX 980ti


----------



## plaGGy (17. April 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Im Moment vielleicht noch, ich warte ja immer noch auf das Unikat ---> GTX 980ti



Wenns noch in den nächsten 2 1/2 Monaten rauskommt und Evga StepUp anbietet.... die Steuererstattung kommt noch


----------



## Locuza (17. April 2015)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Und warum sagen sie es dann nicht?
> Warum zur Hölle lassen sie diese Gerüchte im Raum stehen und treiben Nvidia die Kunden in die Arme?


Es kommt in der Industrie sehr selten vor, dass Hersteller Gerüchte positiv/negativ kommentieren. 
Das tut nicht nur AMD, sondern Nvidia/Intel und viele anderen kommentieren auch sehr selten. 



> Und außerdem, wissen wir welche Voraussetzung Dx12 braucht?
> Ich hab mich nicht richtig erkundigt, aber atm kommen mir mindestens 4 News in den Sinn, die unabhängig von einander eine grundsätzliche Verfügbarkeit von Teilen der neuen API auf alten GPUs verkünden.


Ja wir kennen die Voraussetzungen, leider nicht ganz welche GPUs was unterstützen. 
DX12 Support kann aber sehr viel bedeuten, wie du selber vom Artikel zitierst. 
DX12 bietet auch Feature-Level 11 an, womit Fermi, Haswell und GCN 1.0 unterstützt werden.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (17. April 2015)

So langsam aber sicher tut mir AMD leid, hoffe doch sehr das sie mit den neuen Radeons wieder aufwind bekommen!!


----------



## Adi1 (18. April 2015)

Die werden wohl so langsam die Geige einpacken.


----------



## DBGTKING (18. April 2015)

Ich habe eine frage,ihr kennt euch ja zum Teil sehr gut aus bei AMD.Welche Sparten hat denn AMD alles .Und welche von diesen Sparte könnte AMD noch dicht machen bzw schliesen ums sich weiter zu retten.Ich meine AMD stellt doch noch selber den CHipsatz her,wie wäre das wenn es in Zukunft die Mainboard hersteller machen würden,oder das mit dem Speichercontroller das sowas auch jemand anderes macht oder das AMD sowas auch ganz streicht.

Das AMD aber in ARM austeigt halt ich für unwarscheinlich.Ist AMD nicht auch bei SSD bereich drinnen,dann könnten sie diese SParte auch gleich streichen um das Kern geschäft zu retten.Ich halte es aber für unwarscheinlich das die mal eben so nebenbei die hälfte ihrer Mitarbeiter einfach kündigen werden,weil das rettet wohl AMD auch nicht.

Welche möglichkeiten hätte den AMD dann noch im moment zur Optionen,es gibt doch noch welche auser das AMD Pleite geht oder aufgekauft werden könnte.Mir fallen die gerade nur nicht ein.Wäre schön wenn mir da einer was zdazu schreiben würde,also auf meine Frage antwortet.Es sind ja genau 2 Fragen.


----------



## belle (18. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Ein Phenom I X4 war ja auch eher mit dem legendären Q6600 zu vergleichen und dagegen hat er einfach nur abgestunken, genau wie die Phenom I X2 die von den alten Athlon 64 X2 fertig gemacht wurden.


Du hast schon recht, aber übertreibst. Das ist ein kleiner Unterschied, aber nicht "abgestunken":
Intel E8600 und AMD Phenom 9950 im PCGH-Test
In Titeln wie SupremeCommander oder GTA IV hat es auch beim Gaming nicht schlecht ausgesehen.


----------



## IT-Extremist (18. April 2015)

nein, die chipsätze entwickelt ASMedia.
RAM und SSDs stellt man nicht selbst her, das einzige was da von AMD kommt sind die aufkleber!

AMD kann nichts mehr abbauen, die sparten sidn voneinander abhängig.
wäre auch dumm, wenn man im rückstand ist muß man investieren, sparen wäre jetzt genau die falsche aktion, die aktionäre wären zwar zufriedener, aber die firma macht es dann echt nicht mehr lange:\


----------



## Pu244 (18. April 2015)

belle schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, aber übertreibst. Das ist ein kleiner Unterschied, aber nicht "abgestunken":
> Intel E8600 und AMD Phenom 9950 im PCGH-Test
> In Titeln wie SupremeCommander oder GTA IV hat es auch beim Gaming nicht schlecht ausgesehen.



Das ist dann wieder der Vergleich schneller Dualcore gegen langsamer Mehrkerner der, wenn er insgesamt seine Leistung ausspielen kann, schneller ist, so wie heute i3 gegen FX6/8000er. Wenn man einen fairen Vergleich will nimmt man den Q6600 als Vergleichsobjekt da er ähnlich teuer war (üblicher Intelaufschlag), die Leistung war auch ähnlich, der Q6600 war einen Zacken schneller und teurer. Das Genick gebrochen hat dem Phenom II sein hoher Stromverbrauch, das man ihn schlecht übertakten konnte (während der Q6600 abging wie eine Rakete) und später der TLB Bug, was zu 10% Leistungseinbußen oder möglicher Instabilität geführt hat (wobei ich nicht weiß ob der 9950 davon betroffen war).


----------



## daLexi (18. April 2015)

TheSir99 schrieb:


> R.I.P. AMD



Und wenn dann NVIDIA und Intel keine Konkurrenz haben:
Zahlst du dann ab sofort mindestens das dreifache bis fünffache für deinen Rechner bei Neukauf :spitze:

Ich glaube kaum das dieser Zustand dann für dich okay wäre.... :grübel: :readit:


----------



## KonterSchock (18. April 2015)

Stox schrieb:


> Oder das komplette Ende.


schau selbst, AMD hat ein abkommen mit mediatek und das ist jetzt erst mal der ersten, warte ab, da folgen welche. das wäre ein fettes Geschäft für AMD wen sie die Smartphone sparte erobern, GCN lässt grüßen. 

AMD könnte eigene Grafiktechnologie an ARM-CPU-Entwickler MediaTek lizensieren (Update)


----------



## Oromis16 (18. April 2015)

MediaTek Roadmap 2015:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann klar erkennen, dass es 2015 zwar kein reines Pemium-Produkt geben wird, der MT67XX aus Q4 wird aber die alten High Ends kurzzeitig definitiv ablösen, denn er wird im Gegensatz zu den Vorgänger in 20nm gefertigt.
Ohne ein offizielles Statement der Firmen ist das Abkommen schwer einzuschätzen. Wurde es getroffen um bald GCN auf Low-Power und den Prozess anzupassen, oder wurde bereits ein von AMD präsentiertes Design lizensiert, dass bereits im MT6753 Verwendung findet?

Alles schwer zu sagen, auf jeden Fall bringt es AMD aber noch mehr Erfahrung mit Stromspartechniken und neuen Fertigungsprozessen, und gratis dazu noch ein paar Millionen mehr in die Kasse.

Quelle:  MediaTekâ€™s Leaked Roadmap reveals about 2015 campaign and its new 64 bit Processor | Gadget Reviewed|Smartphones|Tablets|Computers


----------



## matty2580 (18. April 2015)

Brehministrator schrieb:


> Und niemand weiß, wie schlecht Intels  CPUs gehen würden, wenn sie gezwungen wären, sie z.B. bei  GlobalFoundries fertigen zu lassen.



Niemand hatte AMD gezwungen die eigenen Fabs zu verkaufen. Angeblich waren die Fabs unrentabel, und wurden deshalb abgestoßen.
Dabei hätte man einfach nur die Fabs umbauen müssen, so dass man selbst zum Auftragsfertiger wird, genau so wie es jetzt GF macht.
Statt dessen macht man Knebelverträge mit GF, und muss dann Unsummen an Strafzahlungen an GF leisten.

Im Management gab es so viele Fehlentscheidungen in den letzten Jahren bei AMD, dass man ein eigenes Buch darüber schreiben könnte.

Hier zwei interessante Artikel in englisch dazu:
The rise and fall of AMD | Series | Ars Technica
The rise and fall of AMD: A company on the ropes | Ars Technica
The rise and fall of AMD: How an underdog stuck it to Intel | Ars Technica

p.s. Leo hat die News auch ausgewertet. ich schließe mich seinem Fazit einmal an.



Leonidas schrieb:


> Vor  allem wird klarer, daß AMD auf diese Zahlen keinen Blumentopf gewinnen  kann, faktisch ein lebender Untoter ist, welcher durchaus jederzeit  tatsächlich umfallen könnte.


AMD Geschäftsergebnisse Q1/2015: Der starke Abwärtstrend hält an | 3DCenter.org


----------



## cesium137 (18. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> AMD hat in der Vergangenheit mit dem AMD K6-3, dem Athlon und dem Athlon 64 schon mehrfach bewiesen das auch ein kleines Entwicklerteam extrem viel bewegen kann.



MIt dem Athlon 64 haben sie es auch das letzte Mal bewiesen. Vor mehr als 10 Jahren....leider


----------



## Soulsnap (18. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist dann wieder der Vergleich schneller Dualcore gegen langsamer Mehrkerner der, wenn er insgesamt seine Leistung ausspielen kann, schneller ist, so wie heute i3 gegen FX6/8000er. Wenn man einen fairen Vergleich will nimmt man den Q6600 als Vergleichsobjekt da er ähnlich teuer war (üblicher Intelaufschlag), die Leistung war auch ähnlich, der Q6600 war einen Zacken schneller und teurer. Das Genick gebrochen hat dem Phenom II sein hoher Stromverbrauch, das man ihn schlecht übertakten konnte (während der Q6600 abging wie eine Rakete) und später der TLB Bug, was zu 10% Leistungseinbußen oder möglicher Instabilität geführt hat (wobei ich nicht weiß ob der 9950 davon betroffen war).



Du hast dir auch din zweite Tabelle angeguckt, in der der phenom selbst vor nem Q9400 steht?^^ 
Die erste Tabelle ist ein COD4 Benchmark. 2 Kerne waren das Maximum was die engine nutzte, klar das der 2 kerner von Intel da vorn ist^^ IPC und so


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (18. April 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> p.s. Leo hat die News auch ausgewertet. ich schließe mich seinem Fazit einmal an.
> AMD Geschäftsergebnisse Q1/2015: Der starke Abwärtstrend hält an | 3DCenter.org


Naja wenn ich mir die Zahlen in folgender Tabelle ansehe, hatten die da schon mehrere solcher tiefs. Vor allem 2007/2008. Wahrscheinlich haben wir hier gerade nur wieder einen sehr negativen Peak und das ganze könnte sich auch wieder berappeln. Aber abwarten müssen wir sowieso.

AMD Geschäftsergebnisse Q1/2013: AMD fällt umsatzmäßig auf vor-Athlon-64-Zeiten zurück | 3DCenter.org


----------



## IT-Extremist (18. April 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Dabei hätte man einfach nur die Fabs umbauen müssen, so dass man selbst zum Auftragsfertiger wird, genau so wie es jetzt GF macht.


weil das ja alles so einfach ist, es sind wohl alle entwscheidungsträger idioten, die hätten einfach DICH fragen sollen!
echt arg in wievielen foren du deinen spam postest:\


----------



## Locuza (18. April 2015)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Niemand hatte AMD gezwungen die eigenen Fabs zu verkaufen. Angeblich waren die Fabs unrentabel, und wurden deshalb abgestoßen.
> Dabei hätte man einfach nur die Fabs umbauen müssen, so dass man selbst zum Auftragsfertiger wird, genau so wie es jetzt GF macht.
> Statt dessen macht man Knebelverträge mit GF, und muss dann Unsummen an Strafzahlungen an GF leisten.


Ich denke 2008 hatte man keine Mrd. an Dollar um das notwendige umstrukturieren zu finanzieren, weil mehrere Mrd. wurden vom neuem Besitzer da reingepumpt und das lief dennoch sub-optimal. 
Das hätte AMD nicht schultern können. 
Es wäre zwar toll wenn AMD sie noch hätte, aber um zu überleben frisst der eigene Körper bei Bedarf auch die eigenenen Nervenzellen. 



IT-Extremist schrieb:


> weil das ja alles so einfach ist, es sind wohl alle entwscheidungsträger idioten, die hätten einfach DICH fragen sollen!
> echt arg in wievielen foren du deinen spam postest:\


Echt arg, wie du dich verhälst. 
Ich garantiere dir, du wirst hier keinen Monat auskommen, ohne gebannt zu werden bei dem Verhalten welches du an den Tag legst. 
Du wirfst praktisch jedem zweiten bis dritten User Fanboytum und spam vor.


----------



## GoldenMic (18. April 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Im Moment vielleicht noch, ich warte ja immer noch auf das Unikat ---> GTX 980ti




Bis dahin huat sich die 980 lange ausgezahlt, so lange wie sie bis dahin am oberen Ende der Nahrungskette war.


----------



## belle (18. April 2015)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Das ist dann wieder der Vergleich schneller Dualcore gegen langsamer Mehrkerner der, wenn er insgesamt seine Leistung ausspielen kann, schneller ist, so wie heute i3 gegen FX6/8000er. Wenn man einen fairen Vergleich will nimmt man den Q6600 als Vergleichsobjekt da er ähnlich teuer war (üblicher Intelaufschlag), die Leistung war auch ähnlich, der Q6600 war einen Zacken schneller und teurer. Das Genick gebrochen hat dem Phenom II sein hoher Stromverbrauch, das man ihn schlecht übertakten konnte (während der Q6600 abging wie eine Rakete) und später der TLB Bug, was zu 10% Leistungseinbußen oder möglicher Instabilität geführt hat (wobei ich nicht weiß ob der 9950 davon betroffen war).


Ja, da kann ich dir recht geben.  Der TLB-Bug trat beim ersten Phenom auf, die fehlerbereinigte Variante (neues Stepping) erkennt man an der 50 am Ende der Bezeichnung. Mit der überarbeiteten Version waren Übertaktungen auf 3 GHz auch kein so großer Glücksfall mehr, also eher möglich.
Beim Phenom II war die Stromdiskussion schon da, aber meiner Meinung noch nicht so extrem wie heute. Ich finde aber, dass nach wie vor gilt: Wenn man bei AMD selbst "Hand anlegt", kann man bei Leistung und Verbrauch einiges optimieren. Gerade im Turbo-Modus springen die FX teilweise von 1,25 auf 1,4 V, dabei wäre ein Betrieb nur 200 MHz unterhalb des Maximalturbos oft auch mit beispielsweise 1,28 V möglich...


----------

